# LIL MODELERS X-MAS GIFT EXCHANGE



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK fellas I have always wanted to get something like this going ! 


After much thought here's how it will work ! 


**SIDE NOTE ! To all new members that have yet had any buyer or trader feed back You may attend but for safety of other members Your names will be traded with other Newbies ! **</span>[/i]


Most of us on LIL are like brothers ! We all try to look out for each other ! SO when you get your gift Please respond letting us know ! Lets Celebrate this Christmas like a family ! 



*<span style=\'color:green\'>YOUR GIFTS CAN BE ANYTHING MODEL RELATED AROUND $10-$15 dollars ! It can be 1 kit , a set of wheels, a testors paint caddy or a group of flocking ! As long as it fits with in the limits ! 

It would suck to send out a 65 impala Lowrider kit as a gift and then receivie a tube of testors Orange label glue ! *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

good idea


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sounds like a plan


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

good idea mini! i think i'll join in on this one. im sending u a pm with my info :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm in!!! :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thats a pretty coool idea, im in


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds fun Im In


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Cool idea after everyone has recived there gifts, should have a build off with what we got in the new year


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'm down...at least i know i'll get ONE gift this year, lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 10 2007, 11:25 AM~9197702
> *I'm down...at least i know i'll get ONE gift this year, lol
> *


no shit huh?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M DOWN


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im in too! ill hit you up with my info after work.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 10 2007, 12:23 PM~9197688
> *Cool idea after everyone has recived there gifts, should have a build off with what we got in the new year
> *


That's a good idea to!!! Im happy to see the C.M.B.I. brothers coming together for this!!!!! uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i would get in but i dont think anybody likes me cuz of all that stuff that happend with me lowrider models and 408 models


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for those that PMed your addy ! i got all your info saved ! Total count as of now were have 8 people already signed up ! 



Thats as fair as i make it ! </span> 


Here are the members already signed up ! 

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info ! 

So please if you want to take part I NEED YOUR SHIPPING INFO !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'M IN! MINI PM ME ON YAHOO AND I'LL GIVE U INFO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im in this


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im innnnnnn!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2007, 01:06 PM~9198536
> *Here  are    the  members  already  signed  up !
> 
> 1ofaknd
> ...


so do we hold on to the models or ship them to you? havent done a gift exchange in a long time, probably since most of the time its a girly thing...but this is the shit for us!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im in


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

mini, pm call!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

COUNT ME IN BRO SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm game. PM SENT.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Put me Down Mini :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Put me down Mini :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sounds good.... hit me up in yahoo homie... pm sent


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to get in,
will pm


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

im like this idea david count me in on this homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im in holmez put me on that list :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I want to say thanks to all That are taking part in this ! 



Here are the members already signed up ! 

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa


These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info ! 


***SIDE NOTE***

I have been asked if the members taking part in the gift exchange can choose who they send to ! I think it will be better if we just went by a drawing ! I put all the names into 2 bags ! 1 bag will be form senders the other for receivers ! That way 1 member doesn't get 3 gifts and some 1 gets nothing ! And its random!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sounds good bro :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

cruzinlow Posted Today, 06:56 PM 
sounds good bro 
x 2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what happends if somebody sends some rims and somebody else sent a model kit??? wouldnt that kinda be un fair for the person that sent the rims to recieve a kit???


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 11 2007, 09:43 PM~9206997
> *what happends if somebody sends some rims and somebody else sent a model kit??? wouldnt that kinda be un fair for the person that sent the rims to recieve a kit???
> *



They are all about the same price homie so its fair to all the way across mini set a price tag of 10-15 bucks so it would be fair


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

COUNT ME IN. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Nov 11 2007, 10:43 PM~9206997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides it's the spirt of giving not recieveing!!!!! In my eye's I could really careless for what I get!!!! Just a chance to be apart of something different for a change and see that someone else has a good Christmas!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

im in :0 
and i dont have kits :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 12 2007, 08:35 AM~9208943
> *im in :0
> and i dont have kits :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models


These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

And here is my own list of gift suggestions !

Model kit 
box of 100 exacto # 11 blades 
Hobby knife 3 knife set 
set of wheels 
Testors paint caddy 
hobby paints 
detail master items 
a few packs of flocking 
Twesser set 
Super glue system ! * A Bottle of super glue with activator *
Friska roll of low contact paper 
Painters Template
Paint stand 
Paint brush kit!

These are just a few ideas of things you could send as a gift ! 

Not to put pressure on TWINN or BIGGS but If the gift you want to send cost more then $10-$15 dollars that's on the sender ! I just stated that $10-$15 is a fair price range ware everyone would receive something in common value ! 

And Like TJ stated ! It in the gift of giving that we are doing this ! The thought of ** HEY I SENT AN $14.00 KIT To JOHN DOE ! AND I GOT BACK A $ 1.00 TUBE OF GLUE ! ** Shouldn't happen here ! I set a spend-age line ! Its not a trade its a gift exchange !

If for some reason anyone feeling that they think anything i have posted is unfair or sounds shady PLEASE DO NOT JOIN IN ! It your choice and your responsibility to Send your kit , to let us know , what you got , and to enjoy the X-mas season ! No one here has stated that everyone must join in !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ill be pm'ing you in a minute


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i would , but im on minis most hated list, so ill just stand on the sidelines and watch..........have fun ......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 12 2007, 07:34 AM~9208704
> *Besides it's the spirt of giving not recieveing!!!!! In my eye's I could really careless for what I get!!!! Just a chance to be apart of something different for a change and see that someone else has a good Christmas!!!
> *


X 2 Good way to look at it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 12 2007, 02:50 PM~9210098
> *i would , but im on minis most hated list, so ill just stand on the sidelines and watch..........have fun ......
> *


send ur package to me, and than i will send to mini and get what u want :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 11:57 AM~9210137
> *send ur package to me, and than i will send to mini and get what u want :roflmao:
> *


your such a dick sometimes.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 12 2007, 02:58 PM~9210143
> *your such a dick sometimes....  :0  :cheesy:
> *


im in the christmas spirit, i was helping out :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i am too...... happy chrismahannakwanzzaka!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 12 2007, 03:15 PM~9210261
> *i am too...... happy chrismahannakwanzzaka!
> *


u cant even say that :biggrin: image mini sayin it :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 26 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wow turning out great.. and looks like all the non bullshitters on the list.. seems very common around here with the list turning out this way.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 12 2007, 12:50 PM~9210098
> *i would , but im on minis most hated list, so ill just stand on the sidelines and watch..........have fun ......
> *



This is a LIL gift exchange ! It has bearing on how i feel about anyone you want in then send your shipping info ! Your name will be posted just like everyone else ! IF YOU FLAKE OUT EVERYONE WILL NO ! 



THIS IS OPEN TO ALL LIL MODEL MEMBERS ! </span>


If your a newbie and have no feed back you are still welcomed ! If you flake it it will be posted ! 


<span style=\'color:red\'>AND YOUR GIFT MUST BE NEW !  No one wants to open up a glue bomb !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I WOULD PM YOU FUCKER, BUT YOUR LADY HAS ME BLOCKED :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 05:57 PM~9211294
> *I WOULD PM YOU FUCKER, BUT YOUR LADY HAS ME BLOCKED :0
> *


 :0 OWNED! :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2007, 03:57 PM~9211294
> *I WOULD PM YOU FUCKER, BUT YOUR LADY HAS ME BLOCKED :0
> *


 :biggrin: NOT ANYMORE VATO ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 11:55 AM~9211280
> *wow turning out great.. and looks like all the non bullshitters on the list.. seems very common around here with the list turning out this way.. :thumbsup:
> *



where's your name?? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heading to work for the night guys i will respond to pm's when i get home ! 


*AND PLEASE ! THIS IS GOING TO BE A RANDOM GIFT EXCHANGE ! DON'T SHIP ANYTHING TILL YOU GET A PM WITH AN ADDRESS ! *


If you already want to send a kit to your special someone then do it ! This is a SECERT gift exchange ! 


I will post a pic of how i want your packages shipped ! SO PLEASE HOLD OFF SENDING ANYTHING TELL YOU GET YOUR SECERT ADDRESS !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 06:01 PM~9211315
> *where's your name??  :biggrin:
> *


im not a bullshitter.. but i cant join into it right now anyways.. gotta remember, were moving, we'll be spending like 900 bucks in a couple weeks to just move and get into the place  and im still on lay off :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 12:03 PM~9211324
> *im not a bullshitter.. but i cant join into it right now anyways.. gotta remember, were moving, we'll be spending like 900 bucks in a couple weeks to just move and get into the place    and im still on lay off  :0
> *


just givin u shit homie  

*COME ON GUYS SIGN UP.... SOMETHING POSITIVE HAPPENING HERE*


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

COME ON GUYS SIGN UP.... SOMETHING POSITIVE HAPPENING HERE 



x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I will think about it...shipping costs are a lot higher from where I live... and vice versa

Oh, I forgot: REALLY COOL IDEA MINI!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 13 2007, 03:00 AM~9215898
> *I will think about it...shipping costs are a lot higher from where I live... and vice versa
> 
> Oh, I forgot: REALLY COOL IDEA MINI!! :thumbsup:
> *


for you, it would be best just sending the 15 bucks or so to someone here in the states and tell them what to get to offer to save on the shipping.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 27 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 07:03 AM~9216696
> *Here  are    the  members   already  signed  up ! 27 so  far  !   This   is  turning  out  great  !  Thanks   EVERYONE  !
> 
> 1ofaknd
> ...




DID U PUT THE BLOCK BACK ON SO YOUR LADY WON'T SEE THE NAKED PICS I'M SENDING YOU! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 13 2007, 07:08 AM~9216706
> *DID U PUT THE BLOCK BACK ON SO YOUR LADY WON'T SEE THE NAKED PICS I'M SENDING YOU! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SWEET ! Marinates sending porn for Chrismas ! Atleast he's keeping it MODEL related !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey mini when we find out who we r sending to can we ship that day


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup that fine! I think we should the sooner the kits are shipped the better ! I will give out address on Thanksgiving ! 

That way we have plenty of time to ship with out gifts getting stuck in the Christmas rush ! 


And for Are borthers over seas and up north with customs getting involved !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 02:21 PM~9217868
> *Yup  that's  fine!  I think  we  should,  the  sooner  the  kits  are  shipped  the  better  !  I  will give out the address on Thanksgiving !
> 
> That way  we  have  plenty  of  time    to  ship  without  gifts  getting  stuck  in the    Christmas  rush  !
> ...


just put books or something on the customs slip it might get there faster.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 07:13 AM~9216713
> *I GOT PLEANTY OF MOVIES  *


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

gonna be a good turnout!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*REMEMBER ITS A SECERT GIFT EXCHANGE SO LETS KEEP THEM IN SUSPENCE TILL OPENING DAY ! *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 28 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i like this idea david


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 12:02 PM~9218172
> *1ofaknd
> tequila sunrise
> phat97yukon
> ...




theres alot of people signed up. Be cool everyone to draw my name.  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2007, 04:19 PM~9219696
> *theres alot of people signed up.    Be cool everyone to draw my name.     :biggrin:
> *


Yup Scrooge was greedy to look what happened to him!!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 13 2007, 03:21 PM~9219726
> *Yup Scrooge was greedy to look what happened to him!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2007, 04:19 PM~9219696
> *theres alot of people signed up.    Be cool everyone to draw my name.    :biggrin:
> *



LOL! Your a fool LOW ! 


I wish i could take part but that would be unfair ! 

Being i am the one pulling names and giving out address ! LOL !


But maybe next year someone else steps up and i'll get my turn ! But you all have made my day just by taking part in this idea! 


THANKS TO ALL OF YOU ! IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL TURN OUT GREAT!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 04:24 PM~9219751
> *LOL!  Your  a  fool  LOW !
> I  wish  i  could  take  part    but  that  would  be  unfair  !
> 
> ...


want to switch places. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 13 2007, 04:50 PM~9219989
> *want to switch places. :0
> *


Dave you used to asking others guys this question ? :uh:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 06:13 AM~9216713
> *SWEET !      Marinates  sending  porn  for  Chrismas !    Atleast    he's  keeping  it  MODEL  related  !
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 04:55 PM~9220037
> *Dave  you  used  to  asking  others  guys  this  question  ? :uh:
> *


real funny fooker.i was just thinking.i was going to get in on it.but if youd rather be in the exchange.i will do the name thing for you.either way.if you dont.sign me up for the exchange.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 13 2007, 05:28 PM~9220276
> *real funny fooker.i was just thinking.i was going to get in on it.but if youd rather be in the exchange.i will do the name thing for you.either way.if you dont.sign me up for the exchange.
> *


LOL! Please pm me your shipping addy KB ! I get you on the list ASAP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 29 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*REMEMBER ITS A SECERT GIFT EXCHANGE SO LETS KEEP THEM IN SUSPENCE TILL OPENING DAY ! *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 31 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I got an idea!!! If there is an odd amount of people by the time your ready to hand out address's split them up and you take the last person to make it even David!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo MINI i got you covered :biggrin: ill send you and whoever you pick out the hat for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats cool guys ! But I am out of this one ! I like to be fair ! I get in next year ! I already have my gift ! Thats everyone taking part in an idea i had ! Its already Christmas for me !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 02:44 PM~9227382
> *If you dont know how to write and you need help with your label.Please let me know.*


 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 14 2007, 11:34 PM~9231352
> *:0
> *


:wave: 

i know what im buying :cheesy:

for my secret buddy :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 15 2007, 12:11 AM~9231580
> *:wave:
> 
> i know what im buying  :cheesy:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pre-cleaned 2-door big body???? :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2007, 08:11 PM~9231580
> *:wave:
> 
> i know what im buying  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2007, 12:17 AM~9231611
> *pre-cleaned 2-door big body????  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ...if i had 2 would  

just one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

A week left to get into this fellas ! I will pull names on Thanksgiving ! PLEASE RESPOND ASAP !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW this REALY IS A GREAT FOURM. love the idea ,BUT if i can , how much time do i got to enter? 
cus you guys realy dont let anyone down. and i realy like that you stick together. i know i dont have much posting but i read up on ALOT of topics, and when i ask a Q its always answerd. just want to make my mark too i guss.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 15 2007, 09:23 PM~9238081
> *WOW this REALY IS A GREAT FOURM. love the idea ,BUT if i can , how much time do i got to enter?
> cus you guys realy dont let anyone down. and i realy like that you stick together. i know i dont have much posting but i read up on ALOT of topics, and when i ask a Q its always answerd. just want to make my mark too i guss.
> *



If you want join in on the gift exchange please pm your address info ! You have til thanks giving to enter ! And you must ship your gift before dec 10th ! With the holiday traffic it would be nice to ship as soon as possible ! We are going to have gift opening night on the weekend before Christmas !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok, understood. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 08:29 PM~9238138
> *If you  want  join in  on the  gift  exchange  please  pm  your    address  info  !  You  have  til  thanks giving  to enter  !  And  you  must  ship  your  gift before  dec  10th !  With  the  holiday  traffic it  would  be  nice  to  ship  as soon  as  possible  !    We  are  going  to  have  gift  opening  night  on the  weekend  before  Christmas !
> *


you get my pm bro?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 15 2007, 01:13 AM~9231590
> *:biggrin:
> *


please be a hooker and a fifth,please be a hooker and a fifth. :around: :around: :around: need some ho,ho ho's around the holidays :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 17 2007, 12:28 AM~9246466
> *please be a hooker and a fifth,please be a hooker and a fifth. :around:  :around:  :around:  need some ho,ho ho's around the holidays :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

When you gonna send out address's???? Some of us live in Canada and if shipping over the boarder it may take a few more days then anticapated!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 17 2007, 08:36 AM~9247451
> *When you gonna send out address's???? Some of us live in Canada and if shipping over the boarder it may take a few more days then anticapated!!!!
> *




Names and address will be giving out on Thanks giving night !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave: hno: hno: hno: can't wait!! hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2007, 10:26 AM~9247804
> *Names  and  address  will  be  giving  out  on  Thanks  giving  night  !
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 13 2007, 05:52 PM~9220421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*4 DAYS LEFT FELLAS ! IF YOU HAVE NOT ENTER INTO THIS PLEASE PM YOUR SHIPPING ADDRESS SO I CAN GET THIS WRAP UP AND START TO SO THE DRAWING! *_


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

31 PEOPLE!! good turnout :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i hope no one turns out to be the grinch :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 32 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 
ItalianStallion131 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !


You today and tommrow to enter ! I will have everything ready on Thanksgiving night !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i hope it stays at an even number. makes it easier that way


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are the members already signed up ! 33 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !

1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
maddhopper 
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 
ItalianStallion131 
pancho1969 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !
You today and tommrow to enter ! I will have everything ready on Thanksgiving night !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 11:00 AM~9266429
> *Here  are    the  members  already  signed  up ! 33 so  far  !  This  is  turning  out  great  !  Thanks  EVERYONE  !
> 
> 1ofaknd
> ...


your in on this as well right mini?
that would make 34 folks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 20 2007, 12:14 PM~9266538
> *your in on this as well right mini?
> that would make 34 folks
> *



NO! NO ! NO ! NO ! 


I have posted this many times ! 

I AM NOT IN THIS ! PLEASE NOTE I AM NOT IN THIS ! 


I am the 1 that is sorting the names and pming everone ! It would be unfair to be in this so again ! 



I AM NOT IN THIS ! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 12:57 PM~9266823
> *NO!  NO !  NO ! NO !
> I    have  posted  this    many  times  !
> 
> ...


whats so unfair bro.were all homies anyways.if you want to be in it.then dammit be in it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2007, 01:16 PM~9266925
> *whats so unfair bro.were all homies anyways.if you want to be in it.then dammit be in it.
> *




X-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2007, 01:16 PM~9266925
> *whats so unfair bro.were all homies anyways.if you want to be in it.then dammit be in it.
> *




SEE MY POINT ! 



Ok say you were doing this Exchange ! Ok now say you Know that TWINN is entered ! We all know what kinda of items Twinn has offered use on LIL ! Then The big brother in crime BIGGS is in it to ! You know he has ton of Plated kits ! You also see Mondo that has his own line of wheels ! These 3 are just examples do to they have their own line of model related items ! 

So if you were doing the name and addy set up you could have your pick from the great givers on the board WHICH WOULDN'T BE FAIR ! 



So now do you guys see my point !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 01:33 PM~9267058
> *SEE  MY  POINT  !
> Ok    say    you    were    doing this  Exchange !  Ok  now  say  you  Know  that    TWINN  is  entered  !  We  all  know  what    kinda  of  items  Twinn  has  offered  use  on LIL !  Then  The  big  brother    in  crime  BIGGS  is  in  it  to !  You  know  he  has  ton  of  Plated  kits  !  You  also  see  Mondo  that  has  his  own  line  of  wheels  !  These 3  are  just  examples  do  to  they  have  their  own  line  of  model related  items !
> 
> ...


i totally see your point.its your call.dont pick one of them.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 12:33 PM~9267058
> *SEE  MY  POINT  !
> Ok    say    you    were    doing this  Exchange !  Ok  now  say  you  Know  that    TWINN  is  entered  !  We  all  know  what    kinda  of  items  Twinn  has  offered  use  on LIL !  Then  The  big  brother    in  crime  BIGGS  is  in  it  to !  You  know  he  has  ton  of  Plated  kits  !  You  also  see  Mondo  that  has  his  own  line  of  wheels  !  These 3  are  just  examples  do  to  they  have  their  own  line  of  model related  items !
> 
> ...


i see your point,but it would be nice to have you in this as well.. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 20 2007, 02:51 PM~9267201
> *i see your point,but it would be nice to have you in this as well.. :biggrin:
> *


I agree

Just throw your damn name in the bucket already :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 20 2007, 01:25 PM~9267459
> *I agree
> 
> Just throw your damn name in the bucket already :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

through it in there now!!! you short little fat basterd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

mini we all trust u so throw your dam name in.. if it wasnt for u this woldint even be happining for us so the man to plan it shold be in as well .. hell ill send you a kit for christmas if not..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 20 2007, 02:49 PM~9267656
> *through it in there now!!! you short little fat basterd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


x2.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Mini I agree with the forum you should be a part of this.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

when are you drawing? Thanksgiving night? I went and got my santa gift today, so just waiting on a addy to ship it too. 

ho, ho, ho mofos. :cheesy:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

hey dave throw your name in it and have your kid draw the names.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

We all know Mr.Biggs, Twinns and Mondo's related model items..... But the rules of the gift exchange is for a $10-$15 item!!! We also all know those are not $10-$15 items... So there for if they were to send out gifts as such the only unfairness here is that they would be unfairing themselves!!!!! 

THROW YOUR NAME IN THE BUCKET BEFORE WE ALL GANG UP AND THROW YOU IN THE BUCKET LOL!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

go ahead and throw my name in as well!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 20 2007, 02:49 PM~9267656
> *through it in there now!!! youbasterd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Come on now ! I An't basterd !






OH WAIT ! Did you think *Hearse Driver * was put this on ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 21 2007, 10:36 AM~9273537
> *go ahead and throw my name in as well!!!!!!!!
> *


Regalistic please pm me your shipping info if you want to take part in this ! !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Here are the members already signed up ! 34 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !*
1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 
ItalianStallion131 
pancho1969 
regalistic 
modelsbyroni


These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !
You today and tommrow to enter ! I will have everything ready on Thanksgiving night !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Here are the members already signed up ! 37 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !*
1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 
ItalianStallion131 
pancho1969 
regalistic 
modelsbyroni
betoscustoms 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !
You today and tommrow to enter ! I will have everything ready on Thanksgiving night !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

names there!!!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i am too


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THROW ME IN THE MIX LOCO. ADDY SENT. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Here are the members already signed up ! 38 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !*
1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 
ItalianStallion131 
pancho1969 
regalistic 
modelsbyroni
betoscustoms 
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !
You today and tommrow to enter ! I will have everything ready on Thanksgiving night ! 



I will draw names in about 1 hour from now ! Everyone will have there X-mas buddy by tommrow night this time ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2007, 10:34 PM~9279352
> *Here  are    the  members  already  signed  up ! 38 so  far  !  This  is  turning  out  great  !  Thanks  EVERYONE  !
> 1ofaknd
> tequila sunrise
> ...



put me down mini sumone will be getting some patterns for x-mas i'll pm you my addy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Here are the members already signed up ! 39 so far ! This is turning out great ! Thanks EVERYONE !*
1ofaknd
tequila sunrise
phat97yukon
Modelluver
modeltech
Project59
LowandBeyond
BODINE
Lowridermodels 
chris mineer 
mademan 
dade county 
87burb
old low&slo
8-Ball
cruzinlow 
shrekinacutty
ElRafa
TWINN
BIGGS
Waco 
rollinoldskoo 
85 biarittz 
Ram2003
408models
lonnie
drnitrus 
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
kustombuilder
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 
ItalianStallion131 
pancho1969 
regalistic 
modelsbyroni
betoscustoms 
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 
zfelix

These are the members that have PMed me there shipping info !
You today and tommrow to enter ! I will have everything ready on Thanksgiving night ! 
I will draw names in about 1 hour from now ! Everyone will have there X-mas buddy by tommrow night this time ! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready mayne :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Last call ! I am about to draw the name s !


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I would like in! but no pics of a current kit. Good luck to everyone..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK HERE IT GOES I AM STARTING TO DRAW NAMES ! *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2007, 11:54 PM~9279822
> *OK  HERE  IT  GOES  I  AM  STARTING TO  DRAW  NAMES !
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2007, 12:54 AM~9279822
> *OK  HERE  IT  GOES  I  AM  STARTING TO  DRAW  NAMES !
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ALL DONE ! I will  start pm's tonight !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2007, 01:15 AM~9279915
> *OK  ALL  DONE  !    I  will  start  pm's  NOW  !
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0





















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*REMEMBER ITS A SECERT GIFT EXCHANGE SO LETS KEEP THEM IN SUSPENCE TILL OPENING DAY ! *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

mini one question


if the package gets lost and it doesnt have a name on it you wouldnt be able to get the package back?

im just askin cause i always put my name on the package just wondering it there would be any problems shipping it like that


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 01:30 AM~9280005
> *mini one question
> if the package gets lost and it doesnt have a name on it you wouldnt be able to get the package back?
> 
> ...


they would have the return addy tho , or you could make up a name :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 22 2007, 12:31 AM~9280007
> *they would have the return addy tho , or you could make up a name  :cheesy:
> *





I Didnt Even Think About That 

DEE DEE DEE :uh:

THANKS lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK EVERYONE ! I pmed 20 people already And i will pm the rest tommrow ! 



And Felix ! Thats why you put your address on the box so they have a return addy ! 

The way i got it set up is that they wont know who the gift is from till the opening day !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

might be obvious with some members tho.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 12:54 AM~9280103
> *might be obvious with some members tho.....
> *



true but its all in fun and games they will know sooner or later lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2007, 01:50 AM~9280083
> *OK  EVERYONE  !    I  pmed    20    people  already    And  i  will  pm the  rest  tommrow  !
> And  Felix !  Thats  why  you  put  your  address  on the  box  so  they  have a  return  addy !
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 i think i'm the only one from hawaii!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

pm me buddy :cheesy:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Woo hoo, ill be sending mine out soon


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

is it to late for me to join in on this


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i think so, Mini has already drew the names


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hno: hno: hno: hno: 

mine is ready to go just waitin on name :cheesy:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERE IT IS HOMIES, SOME LUCKY VATO IS GETTING THIS MODEL MAKER CUSTOM CASE FROM YOURS TRULY. HOPE IT WILL SERVE YOU WELL. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.

















ALL PACKAGED AND READY TO GO, WILL SHIP TOMORROW


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats a cool gift bro....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

REMEMBER ITS A SECERT GIFT EXCHANGE SO LETS KEEP THEM IN SUSPENCE TILL OPENING DAY !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got my homies box ready to go. It will be in the mail tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I had a few ideas in mind but now i got a better one! I'll be going shopping saturday! and mailing on monday! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

GOT MINE READY TO GO :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

are u supposed to post a pic of it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey guys..... its supposed to be a suprise......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> *ALL ADDYS HAVE BEEN SENT ! *
> please remember to post a pic of the gift you are sending  and then please package it like this !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 07:00 PM~9284070
> *hey guys..... its supposed to be a suprise......
> *



i can get somethin different , but he said to post pic of what we are sending


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd: i missed that.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do we *have to *post a pic????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 07:20 PM~9284189
> *do we have to post a pic????
> *


i wouldnt think so ,,,,cuz a lot of people have other peeps addys


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YES PLEASE POST A PIC OF WHAT YOU ARE SENDING ! 


The surpise is who gets it ! 


Like when you were a kid and you would go shopping you would always wish you could get that or this for x-mas ! Well now were adults ! Most of us anyways ! The rest are HEARSE DRIVERS but anyways when you guys post pics up of the gifts that are being sent your going to be like !

MAN I HOPE I AM GETTING THAT ! 

LOL! This whole thing is ment to keep us together as a brother hood and a kid at heart ! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 22 2007, 06:21 PM~9284198
> *i wouldnt think so ,,,,cuz a lot of people have other peeps addys
> *


ORALE VATO-TRUE HOMIE PERO JUST POST A PIK OF THE GIFT NOT YOURS OR THE OTHER VATOS ADDY'S


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2007, 06:57 PM~9284337
> *YES  PLEASE  POST  A  PIC  OF  WHAT  YOU  ARE  SENDING !
> The  surpise  is  who  gets  it !
> Like  when  you  were  a  kid  and  you  would  go  shopping  you  would  always  wish  you could  get  that  or  this  for  x-mas !    Well now  were  adults  !  Most  of  us  anyways  !  The  rest  are  HEARSE  DRIVERS    but    anyways  when you  guys  post  pics  up  of  the  gifts  that  are  being  sent    your  going  to  be  like  !
> ...


DAMN BRO THAT SOUNDS GOOD ........ MUCH LOVE TO YOU FOR SETTING THIS GIFT EXCHANGE UP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE GRINCH IS GIVING THESE AWAY!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2007, 08:13 PM~9284405
> *THE GRINCH IS GIVING THESE AWAY!
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 22 2007, 04:14 PM~9284414
> *hno:  hno:
> *


x-2


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2007, 08:13 PM~9284405
> *THE GRINCH IS GIVING THESE AWAY!
> 
> 
> ...


man i wish i was gettin those whoever gets those is goin to be one happy builder


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here's what i'm sending...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM ***** I'M GONNA CHANGE MINE....KITS OR HERB DEEKS WHEELS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2007, 08:13 PM~9284405
> *THE GRINCH IS GIVING THESE AWAY!
> 
> 
> ...


I think i sent you the wrong addy ! Heres were you need to send that gift to !


David Irwin 
Damn i went them 
KC.MO. 4 1 of my Rides


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2007, 07:25 AM~9197450
> *
> The  gift    must  be  around  the  price  of  a new  unopened  kit  !  Between  $10.00 -  to  $15.00
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 08:25 PM~9284471
> *
> *



AH FUCK IT I JUST HOPE I DON'T GET A TUBE OF GLUE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2007, 07:27 PM~9284481
> *AH FUCK IT I JUST HOPE I DON'T GET A TUBE OF GLUE
> *


LOL SAME OVER HERE BRO I'M STILL DEBATING ON WHAT TO GIVE I'LL POST PICTURE UP TOMORROW WIFF MY DECISION


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 22 2007, 08:28 PM~9284484
> *LOL SAME OVER HERE BRO I'M STILL DEBATING ON WHAT TO GIVE  I'LL POST PICTURE UP TOMORROW WIFF MY DECISION
> *



LOL...I WAS GONNA GIVE AWAY A BIG BODY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys can send anything model related ! But to be fair make it at least a 10- 15 dallor gift or more if you choose  ! 

But like Marinate said ! it would suck to send something nice to end up with a tube of glue !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 22 2007, 07:31 PM~9284501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 VERY TRUE THAT WOULD SUCK :angry:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

promise no tubes of glue from here. i think they will be happy.cant wait to see some of what is done with what is givin.many thanks to mini for getting this going.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres wat I will be sending!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY MINI I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN STILL ENTER, I DON'T HAVE A COMPUTER RIGHT NOW SO I CANT LOG INTO LIL OFTEN.I'M SENDING U MY ADDY N E WAY JUST IN CASE,AND I'LL POST A PIC OF MY GIFT 2MARRO. HOPE I CAN GET IN!!!!! I'LL PM, U RIGHT NOW


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 22 2007, 11:29 PM~9284820
> *heres wat I will be sending!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 i see a 4 door box up top.. i got a few 2 doors


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here's what my homie's getting.hope ya enjoy :thumbsup: 









and remember homie's it's alway's nice to recieve.but it's alway's better to give.
Im a believer of carma.TO ALL MY HOMIE'S HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I can get a pic up later on. someones getting a

snap tite big body impala and a set of pegasus spokes with 5.20's :0

Cant open anything till christmas right???


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

this is for my buddy....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 23 2007, 08:23 AM~9286788
> *I can get a pic up later on.  someones getting a
> 
> snap tite big body impala and a set of pegasus spokes with 5.20's :0
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think so


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sonds good.. mini u got an pm


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 23 2007, 02:36 PM~9288308
> *is it too late to get in on this?
> *



Sorry Bobby ! I had it posted up sence the 10th ! Nothing personal to you bro i have already drawin the names so everyone has time to ship ! With doing this this week like i did was do no one should say ! _I DIDN"T HAVE ENOUGHT TIME TO SHIP ! _

if this goes while and we have no problems will start taking names on NOV 1st ! 


OH BOBBY ! You are not the only 1 turned away for being late ! I know i bust on you alot this time its not personal ! You missed the cut off kid !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 01:19 PM~9288195
> *I    was  going  to  say    we  get  on here    on the  20th  and  open  them  up  !  And    post  as a  family !  LOL!    You  know  on  X-mas    we  are  alll  going to be  busy    with    own  families  !  That way  on the  20th  we  have  are  on lil  fun  !  LOL!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA BRO


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll Post Up THe Start Of My Buddys Paint Job tomarrow 

But Its Gonna Be A 70 Monte With A Pattern Roof Tapeshades :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 01:57 PM~9288407
> *Sorry  Bobby !    I  had  it  posted  up  sence  the  10th  !  Nothing  personal  to  you    bro i  have  already  drawin the  names  so  everyone  has  time  to  ship !    With  doing this  this week  like  i  did  was  do  no  one  should  say  !  I  DIDN"T  HAVE  ENOUGHT  TIME  TO  SHIP !
> 
> if this  goes  while  and  we  have  no  problems    will  start  taking  names  on  NOV 1st !
> ...




Just PM all the people that was late and let them trade with each other? 



My little elf is getting a ford lightning truck. Had to open it to add the 2 sets of wheels and tv's and shit. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Aight you lucky muafucka!!!! This is my Secret Buddy's gift I hope you injoy and have a great Christmas Homie!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 23 2007, 07:57 PM~9290324
> *Aight you lucky muafucka!!!! This is my Secret Buddy's gift I hope you injoy and have a great Christmas Homie!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0 ..im still tryin to find comethin to add to mine


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 23 2007, 06:57 PM~9290324
> *Aight you lucky muafucka!!!! This is my Secret Buddy's gift I hope you injoy and have a great Christmas Homie!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS ONE LUCKY MOFO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

OK THIS IS WHAT IM PACKAGING UP THIS WEEKEND AND SHIPPIN ON MONDAY, TUESDAY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn ya'll got some nice things your sending out! I'm going in the morning to get the rest and send out!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im puttin together everything..

DO I HAVE TO POST A PIC?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok heres what im sending my buddy ,
























i hope my buddy likes my gift


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 23 2007, 09:31 PM~9291474
> *ok heres what im sending my buddy ,
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 23 2007, 11:33 PM~9291491
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


thank you vengence ,you got a buddy ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 23 2007, 09:40 PM~9291549
> *thank you vengence ,you got a buddy ?
> *


yup but i aint sayin who :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes veng, you do..and sweet gift dade!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 23 2007, 09:52 PM~9291659
> *Yes veng, you do..and sweet gift dade!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: 

its nicer than a lump of coal


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Nov 23 2007, 11:50 PM~9291641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo veng its cool i was just curious ,and 87 thanks homie i hope my buddy likes it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 24 2007, 12:28 AM~9291992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes it is homie yes it is ,


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DON'T WORRY BOUT MISSING OUT ON THIS 1 HEARSE,I GOT LEFT OUT TOO.MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE'LL HAVE BETTER LUCK. I HAD THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 64 IMPALA READY TO SHIP BUT, OH WELL I GUESS I'LL JUST BUILD IT INSTEAD


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 23 2007, 10:54 PM~9292186
> *DON'T WORRY BOUT MISSING OUT ON THIS 1 HEARSE,I GOT LEFT OUT TOO.MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE'LL HAVE BETTER LUCK. I HAD  THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 64 IMPALA READY TO SHIP BUT, OH WELL I GUESS I'LL JUST BUILD IT INSTEAD
> *


why dont yall exchange just for shits n giggles :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 23 2007, 10:54 PM~9292186
> *DON'T WORRY BOUT MISSING OUT ON THIS 1 HEARSE,I GOT LEFT OUT TOO.
> *



NO-ONE got left out homie, we all had like 2 weeks to enter, the topic was bumped to the top every couple hours, no way anyone could have missed it.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

seems like a good idea, anyone who got leftout/forgot n crap to just exchange with each other pick a hommie n git r done


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well homies this is what im sending out to my lil x-mas buddy :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 23 2007, 08:38 PM~9292422
> *well homies this is what im sending out to my lil x-mas buddy :biggrin:
> *


forgot the pic??? :dunno:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just kiddin heres the pic


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll let the homie that gets it take a picture of the extras.... at least some suprise there....  




> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 04:22 PM~9284454
> *ok here's what i'm sending...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 12:44 AM~9292456
> *i'll let the homie that gets it take a picture of the extras.... at least some suprise there....
> *


 :0 Pick me pick me!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hey! what we should do is an xmas exchange build up topic of what u got from ur buddy. show everybody what ur gonna do with the gift. better yet, leave it on THIS topic...what do u guys think? oh, by the way, my gift is being sent monday...i'll be waiting for mine!! :wave: hno: hno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That idea has already been braught to the table!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2007, 09:06 AM~9294154
> *hey! what we should do is an xmas exchange build up topic of what u got from ur buddy. show everybody what ur gonna do with the gift. better yet, leave it on THIS topic...what do u guys think? oh, by the way, my gift is being sent monday...i'll be waiting for mine!! :wave:  hno:  hno:
> *


I like the idea!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 24 2007, 11:09 AM~9294167
> *That idea has already been braught to the table!!!
> *


 :twak: :uh: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco:  sorry, just seen that


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2007, 01:20 PM~9294221
> *:twak:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :loco:   sorry, just seen that
> *



But it's a good one!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

what's kinda good is that this computer doesn't put up the pictures u guys are posting, so if my bud did post what he's sending out, it will be a surprise for me untill LAY IT LOW DAY the 20th when i open it :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i just sunt my buddies gift today :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 23 2007, 01:50 AM~9285929
> *here's what my homie's getting.hope ya enjoy :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


my homie's box shipped this morning threw in a little extra hope they like!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 24 2007, 06:34 PM~9295545
> *my homie's box shipped this morning threw in a little extra hope they like!!!
> *


 i would lol


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

This is what my homies gettin for xmas


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres wat my homie gettin for X-Mas










will ship out Monday Morning :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Gonna throw n sum extra goodies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XVDHLjGfPU&feature=related


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2007, 09:58 PM~9296767
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XVDHLjGfPU&feature=related
> *


that shit was funny i think im gonna get my ole lady that for xmas


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is what my buddy gets :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OUT TOMORROW MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome gifts so far! Got mine picked up, waiting on david to return my pm!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 07:56 AM~9306351
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I want to go this weekend and get a set of wheels for my homie this weekend.  i will ship on monday.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies
here's what I am sending my christmas buddy will ship tuesday


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mine is goin out real soon,

BUT I LIKE THE ART OF SURPRISE SO I AINT POSTIN A PIC OF IT...:biggrin: 

BESIDES IF I POST UP WHAT IM SENDING THEN THE SURPRISE IS RUINED AND THAT KINDA SPOILS IT FOR ME..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 26 2007, 03:43 PM~9308679
> *hey homies
> here's what I am sending my christmas buddy will ship tuesday
> 
> ...


no fare i want one of them :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 03:10 PM~9309346
> *no fare i want one of them  :angry:
> *


lol then you betta pray he has your name.... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:11 PM~9309361
> *lol then you betta pray he has your name.... :biggrin:
> *


naw he doest have my name ,if the names are paired up,and who my buddy is ,im his buddy then im verry happy with what im getting besides i have 4 ov them caddies ,and 3 of the caprices ,im just being greedy lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 03:20 PM~9309455
> *naw he doest have my name ,if the names are paired up,and who my buddy is ,im his buddy then im verry happy with what im getting besides i have 4 ov them caddies ,and 3 of the caprices ,im just being greedy lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


bad homie :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:21 PM~9309462
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> bad homie :biggrin:
> *


cant knock a ***** for trying :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 03:25 PM~9309508
> *cant knock a ***** for trying  :biggrin:
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:26 PM~9309510
> *true :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JUST A QUESTION BUT WHY IS EVERYONE POSTING UP WHAT THEIR SENDING? ISN'T THIS SUPPOSED TO BE A SURPRISE??????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 06:35 PM~9309612
> *JUST A QUESTION BUT WHY IS EVERYONE POSTING UP WHAT THEIR SENDING? ISN'T THIS SUPPOSED TO BE A SURPRISE??????
> *


x5, i wondered that too.. but i liked seeing what was going out.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 03:35 PM~9309612
> *JUST A QUESTION BUT WHY IS EVERYONE POSTING UP WHAT THEIR SENDING? ISN'T THIS SUPPOSED TO BE A SURPRISE??????
> *


thats why i aint postin a pic :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9309612
> *JUST A QUESTION BUT WHY IS EVERYONE POSTING UP WHAT THEIR SENDING? ISN'T THIS SUPPOSED TO BE A SURPRISE??????
> *


the suprise is noone rilly knows whos getting what, thats the suprise


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 03:42 PM~9309669
> *the suprise is noone rilly knows whos getting what, thats the suprise
> *


unless you really like to surprise em.. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:44 PM~9309687
> *unless you really like to surprise em.. :biggrin:
> *


yea aint nothing like seeing someone face ,at the moment of suprise


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 03:52 PM~9309774
> *yea aint nothing like seeing someone face ,at the moment of suprise
> *


my buddy better be surprised at what im sending.. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:53 PM~9309792
> *my buddy better be surprised at what im sending.. :biggrin:
> *


tell me what you sending, and ill tell you if he will be suprised


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 05:53 PM~9309792
> *my buddy better be surprised at what im sending.. :biggrin:
> *


tell me what you sending, and ill tell you if he will be suprised


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 06:06 PM~9309887
> *tell me what you sending, and ill tell you if he will be suprised
> *


my bad raggady server


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 04:06 PM~9309887
> *tell me what you sending, and ill tell you if he will be suprised
> *


hmmmmmmmmmm 





























no :biggrin: 

i respect the art of surprise.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS IS GOING TO BE THE PERSON WHO IS GETTING A GIFT FROM ME.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh damn that is trouble LOL 

My buddys package went out today :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2007, 04:36 PM~9310100
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE THE PERSON WHO IS GETTING A GIFT FROM ME.
> 
> 
> ...


same here big homie :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im gonna send mine out tomorrow. not sayin what it is...strictly a surprise


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 26 2007, 04:48 PM~9310206
> *im gonna send mine out tomorrow. not sayin what it is...strictly a surprise
> *


    

thats the way to do it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well i just had my package arrive,the mailman knocked on my door and i bout dropped when i seen what the address said....

lol hmmmmm and i have to wait..


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 04:49 PM~9310213
> *
> 
> thats the way to do it
> *


X2 HOPEFULLY MY SECRET XMAS BUDDY LIKES IT


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 26 2007, 05:01 PM~9310323
> *X2  HOPEFULLY MY SECRET XMAS BUDDY LIKES IT
> *



Its all about the giving homie


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2007, 05:03 PM~9310332
> *Its all about the giving homie
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

mailed my package this mornin, hope it gets there?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

added more to my buddys pak. but not posting pics..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

merry christmas,,christmas buddy :0 will ship out by wed :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 26 2007, 11:03 PM~9313898
> *merry christmas,,christmas buddy :0 will ship out by wed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.....I just pooped a little.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 27 2007, 01:03 AM~9313898
> *merry christmas,,christmas buddy :0 will ship out by wed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



no fare :tears: :tears: :tears: 































great gift homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 26 2007, 08:03 PM~9313898
> *merry christmas,,christmas buddy :0 will ship out by wed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks homie!!!!  hoping its me...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i hope im twinns buddy


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i just popped a nut


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well this is what my recipient is getting


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Out in the Mail TODAY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that's involved in this ! You guys are sending some great gifts ! Man i am jealous ! You all are getting a chance to receive some sweet gifts ! All i asked was that it be around the price of a new kit ! You all are doing way more then i ever thought would come out of this ! 

CANT WAIT TIL OPENING ! 

I am for sure getting in on the 08 X-MAS exchange ! Cause as sweet as this has been i ain't messing out twice ! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2007, 02:26 PM~9317009
> *I  just  wanted  to  say  thanks  to  everyone  that's  involved  in this !  You  guys  are  sending  some  great  gifts  !  Man  i    am  jealous  !    You  all  are getting  a  chance  to  receive  some  sweet  gifts !  All  i  asked  was  that it  be  around  the  price  of  a  new  kit  !  You  all  are    doing  way  more  then  i  ever  thought  would  come  out  of  this !
> 
> CANT  WAIT    TIL  OPENING  !
> ...


sorry that you had to miss out twice ,homie you bet not miss out in o8,


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

My buddys gift! Tried to go to the post office today but they closed at 4:30...but thursday it is!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 Those are some sweet gifts guys


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 27 2007, 09:48 PM~9319736
> *:0  :0  Those are some sweet gifts guys
> *


x2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

My homies gift went out today!!!! Hope you injoy brotha... MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

shipped mine out to my homie today.. Merry Xmas Homie hope you enjoy


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GONNA SHIP MINES OUT THIS WEEKEND......... GOTTA PIC UP A BOX FROM WORK..... HOPE MY XMAD BUDDY LIKES IT ITS FROM MY SECRET STASH :0 :0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Mines been shipped out, merry Xmas hope ya like !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

will ship my gift out tomarrow merry x-mas :yes:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

sending my buddies gift out saturday gonna get pics up of it in the mornin gotta put some stuff with it i hope u like it buddy


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ive already posted a pic, but my xmas buddies gift goes out by the weekend


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

Gonna send my off tomorrow. Hope my Xmas buddy likes it. Sorry no pics.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

My xmas buddy's gift went out yesterday!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

by when do we have to ship?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well were opening them up on the 20th of dec, So gotta be done at least in time to reach the recipient


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im sending my buddies out tonight


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 28 2007, 03:07 PM~9325608
> *well were opening them up on the 20th of dec, So gotta be done at least in time to reach the recipient
> *


oh ok.monday would be good.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

shipped mine today !!!! hope my buddy likes it

and i saw where someone said it was paired up ...i wouldnt think so or we would know who we are getting it from


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES SOME TIGHT ASS FUKIN GIFTS BEING GIVIN OUT. I KNO I WOULD LIKE ANYTHING THAT HAS BEEN SHOWN. :biggrin: 
HEY MINI WHAT TIME ON THE 20TH?  RIGHT NOW IN IDAHO ITS 10:00 WHAT TIME YOU GOT?


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-OH SHIT MY BAD I GUESS ITS 10:00 ON HERE AS WELL. PERO STILL WHAT TIME ON THE 20TH.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Any time on the 20th ! You guys can open them when ever you want on the 20th and posted up what you guys got !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i just started on my buddys car :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this is only the first of many colors to come

this car is gonna be a 2 tone with a patterned roof and the roof is gonna have fades, tape shades, pearls, and marble 










TIS THE SEASON TO GIVE :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sent mine out today! Between 2 packages shipping costs are insane! Anyone else notice this too?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2007, 03:24 PM~9332641
> *Sent mine out today! Between 2 packages shipping costs are insane! Anyone else notice this too?
> *


yep

most of the last stuff i sold i ended up losing money or breaking even


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2007, 03:24 PM~9332641
> *Sent mine out today! Between 2 packages shipping costs are insane! Anyone else notice this too?
> *


yea the package i sunt to dropped at birth,a kit cost 10$ to ship after cashing the m/o i made 3 buks out the deal ,and my x mas gift sunt was 20$ to canada i guess its that time of year


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

lmfao!!!! your not supposed to give out that kind of info!!!!! We know there is only so many Canadians on here!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 29 2007, 05:36 PM~9333828
> *lmfao!!!! your not supposed to give out that kind of info!!!!! We know there is only so many Canadians on here!!!!
> *


well now yall kno 1 of yall will be getting somthing from me :biggrin: 
my bad that was a mistake ,your right :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

1 out of 5 that signed up from Canada!!!! I like the odds thats a bad ass kit!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 29 2007, 06:04 PM~9334058
> *1 out of 5 that signed up from Canada!!!! I like the odds thats a bad ass kit!!!  :cheesy:
> *


yea it is i didnt want to give something common i havent seen one of them on here so i thought it would be diffrent ,and i threw in some twenties from the lexus ls 430 vip car


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I seen I seen  :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 29 2007, 06:28 PM~9334305
> *I seen I seen  :cheesy:
> *


so u aint gettin it :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 29 2007, 10:38 PM~9337142
> *so u aint gettin it  :biggrin:
> *


That means we are down 1...so there is 1 out of 4 people who are getting it now! ha! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2007, 11:52 PM~9337256
> *That means we are down 1...so there is 1 out of 4 people who are getting it now! ha!  :biggrin:
> *


idk,


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lol 1 down in calgary, 2 left here...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 30 2007, 12:07 AM~9337354
> *lol 1 down in calgary, 2 left here...
> *


yep


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Im likin my odd's haha, maybe i will go buy a loto ticket too :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 30 2007, 12:15 AM~9337395
> *Im likin my odd's haha, maybe i will go buy a loto ticket too  :biggrin:
> *


oh you do


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*LOL ! I KNOW WHO'S GETTING WHAT FROM WHOM AND ALL YOU TARD'S HAVE TO WAIT TILL DEC. 20th ! *_


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 03:03 AM~9338240
> *LOL !  I KNOW    WHO'S  GETTING  WHAT  FROM  WHOM  AND  ALL  YOU  TARD'S    HAVE  TO  WAIT  TILL  DEC. 20th !
> 
> 
> ...


lol we knoooooooooooooooooooooooooo uncle mini


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 02:03 AM~9338240
> *Bastage!!!! :angry:  :tongue:*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 23 2007, 06:38 PM~9290225
> *My little elf is getting a ford lightning truck.  Had to open it to add the 2 sets of wheels and tv's and shit.    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



send this morning. Hope my little buddy likes it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

So its a little buddy? Not going to me then! :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 24 2007, 07:58 PM~9296767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats gonna be sweet i get a present from a lil homie and i get to open my birthday presents on the same day :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 30 2007, 10:08 AM~9339996
> *thats gonna be sweet i get a present from a lil homie and i get to open my birthday presents on the same day :biggrin:
> *



my ol ladys b day is christmas eve. She said she always hated that shit.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i know how she feels it doesnt even feel like its my birthday because christmas is so close


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got my package yesterday, shipping mine out over week end.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Who has and hasnt posted pics yet? Also who has and hasnt sent theirs?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 30 2007, 05:17 PM~9342090
> *Who has and hasnt posted pics yet? Also who has and hasnt sent theirs?
> *


ive sunt mine out ,and posted pics of it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i posted pics for like 1 day then took em off 

and mine has been shipped ....not sayin when i shipped


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres more pics of my buddys x-mas gift i call it VOODOO CHILD





































Gotta Love The Fades










orange peelin just showin off the marble on the roof but the orange peel will go away once i clear it


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

wow...thats sick bro. I havnt gotten my gift yet...just maybe... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i shipped mine out, surely they've recieved it, forgot to take any pics though!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 1 2007, 03:07 PM~9349681
> *wow...thats sick bro. I havnt gotten my gift yet...just maybe... :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man next on the list is green blue and pruple pinstripes then clear then it will get sent out


BTW the blue on the sides has a green pearl u cant see it though cause it isnt cleared


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ill be sending mine out monday, ran into some issues today, so it will still be at my buddies house in time


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 04:17 PM~9349731
> *thanks man next on the list is green blue and pruple pinstripes then clear then it will get sent out
> BTW the blue on the sides has a green pearl u cant see it though cause it isnt cleared
> *


:0







:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I sent mine out friday. Little elf should get it monday or tuesday. I never did take pics tho.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT MINE TODAY!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:0 Nothing here yet! I did get a package from mark but i ordered that! lmao!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

shipping monday


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 2 2007, 04:32 PM~9356111
> *shipping monday
> *


X2


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

me three if the weather cooperates, sposed to get snowstorm tonight/tommorrow


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

shippin monday and tuesday i hope my buddy likes his gifts


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

shipping mine out as soon as i get back from LA all it needs is the pinstripe to be finished and clear! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 3 2007, 01:15 AM~9360566
> *shipping mine out as soon as i get back from LA all it needs is the pinstripe to be finished and clear! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i havent go one yet :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this is me till the 20th hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2007, 02:44 AM~9361014
> *this is me till the 20th  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


same homie!! i got mine today!!!! cant wait


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

can't wait to get mine in mail, im waitin like bodine hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOT MINE IN THE MAIL TODAY....AND IT'S A BIG ASS BOX. I EVEN THINK I HEAR IT TICKING. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well UPS attempted to deliver today at 12:04pm according to the thing that was on my door. But oddly enuff I was home the whole day. it does give me a tracking number on it, but ill be a good boy and not track it. Besides my GF took the paper from me lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

shipped mine today hope you like it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2007, 09:11 AM~9340011
> *my ol ladys b day is christmas eve.    She said she always hated that shit.
> *


mine is too! not only that but im a twin. if i want something done for our b day he has to agree with it too, really fuckin sucks. can't go anywhere special for b day since alot of places close early, and everybody is too broke and busy with xmas to hang out and get drunk and go to a strip joint and have them pay for me to get a lap dance...yep, it's a bitch :angry:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

shipped mine... 2day delivery


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

waiting on mini to verify the address to my buddy.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mine im shippin out this weekend,and trust me whoever is recieving it better be ready to answer the door :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 3 2007, 06:19 PM~9365346
> *mine im shippin out this weekend,and trust me whoever is recieving it better be ready to answer the door :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Got my package today!!! I am so excited!!! :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 3 2007, 08:26 PM~9365793
> *Got my package today!!! I am so excited!!! :cheesy:
> *


luky you ,nothing for me yet,......... you kno what pics or it didnt happen ..........
lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Same here


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 3 2007, 09:57 PM~9367152
> *luky you ,nothing for me yet,......... you kno what pics or it didnt happen ..........
> lol
> *


I'm not allowed to open it till the 20th!!! hno:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got mine today,ready for the 20th. :uh: hno: hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 3 2007, 11:26 PM~9367551
> *I'm not allowed to open it till the 20th!!! hno:
> *


post a pic of the box,as it came in the mail


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nothin here


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

x-3


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow sum you guys better hurry your ass's up!!!! Shipping packages this close to christmas is always a bitch and if you wanna make sure everyone gets the gift before christmas you guys are gonna have to pedal down to the floor!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 4 2007, 07:54 AM~9370073
> *Wow sum you guys better hurry your ass's up!!!! Shipping packages this close to christmas is always a bitch and if you wanna make sure everyone gets the gift before christmas you guys are gonna have to pedal down to the floor!!!! :biggrin:
> *



X 2 homie even back when I did mine it was kinda packed to mail out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 4 2007, 07:54 AM~9370073
> *Wow sum you guys better hurry your ass's up!!!! Shipping packages this close to christmas is always a bitch and if you wanna make sure everyone gets the gift before christmas you guys are gonna have to pedal down to the floor!!!! :biggrin:
> *



My elf should get his today. :cheesy: 


I aint got nothing yet either........ :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hopefuly my buddy gets his soon!!!!! Im waiting to see him post :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my lady just called and said it came in today, whoever sent it, thanks!!!...gotta wait till after the 20th to rip it open....so damn long hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my mail came already today.....and nothin


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I got mine and shipped mine my xmas buddy should be getting it soon.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

oh where ,oh where, is my present thats lost, oh where, oh where can it be :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

:werd: cant wait to recieve mine


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

got mine yesterday, Sendin tommorrow, GF is having surgery today, that comes first, im sendin Priority 2 day or by UPS


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

mine still hasnt come


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 5 2007, 11:37 AM~9379490
> *mine still hasnt come
> 
> 
> ...


mine either but still 15 more days :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 5 2007, 12:41 PM~9379530
> *mine either but still 15 more days  :cheesy:
> *


im concerned cuse my post lady is mean ,and lazy ,i dont wanna go thru a mess like i did yesterday ,dumb bitch didnt leave a note that i missed the post ,and the only way i got my package was cus i had the confermation # ,so im spooked ,


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 5 2007, 11:50 AM~9379596
> *im concerned cuse my post lady is mean ,and lazy ,i dont wanna go thru a mess like i did yesterday ,dumb bitch didnt leave a note that i missed the post ,and the only way i got my package was cus i had the confermation # ,so im spooked ,
> *


about 2 days a week we get other peoples mail.....and im sure they get ours

but ive always got packages ....but he really sux


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

around here i have to physically stand in my window and watch when the mail comes, There to lazy to walk up 2 flights of stairs and knock on my door, Same with UPS and FEDEX


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys
dont wait to the last minute to ship because I shipped mine with a confirmation number so I could track it and when I checked today it said missent and the problem was corrected and every effort will be made to deliver. I think it will get there it is just adding extra shipping time .
I shipped priority mail 4 days ago and normal delivery is 2-3 days.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 5 2007, 10:37 AM~9379490
> *mine still hasnt come
> 
> 
> ...



Me either  my mail person is kinda slow i think I bought something from some one on here and it went back to them as undeliverable


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

sux im leaving for work right now at 3:15 and wont be back till about 1am

so ill have to wait to see if anything comes or check in with my wife


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

my christmas buddies goes out friday!!! :thumbsup: havent got mine yet!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i didn't open anything on mine yet...damn i can't wait....it's a big box, want the 20th to come real soon


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

still lookin


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

im waitin, lol everyday i get home from work waitin to see the slip to go pick it up


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

and they wonder why dogs hate them


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 08:43 PM~9383395
> *Dunrise</span> sunrise
> Biggs
> Marinate
> ...


sorry bout that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 3 2007, 09:08 PM~9367291
> *Same here
> *


dont worry i gotta feelin yours is comin soon enough,


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 5 2007, 07:53 PM~9383499
> *dont worry i gotta feelin yours is comin soon enough,
> *


Okay Mr. Art of suprise! lmfao! I think you gave away the secret part fool! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 5 2007, 06:57 PM~9383530
> *Okay Mr. Art of suprise! lmfao! I think you gave away the secret part fool!  :biggrin:
> *


it aint me i just happen to know who it is :biggrin: 

so think again bro.....  :biggrin: 

i aint sayin who i have but ill say this that person will be surprised,i just know who has you is all...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 5 2007, 08:06 PM~9383633
> *it aint me i just happen to know who it is :biggrin:
> 
> so think again bro.....   :biggrin:
> ...


Boooo! I thought you had mine. Hopefully it'll get here soon, i'm like the other guys here, i keep checking the mail hoping its there! lmao.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess we wont be doing this again !

I thought this was going to fun and everyone would follow with it for the art of surpise but i should have known there would be someone out there that was screw it up ! 


Now that this x-mas exchange is worthless I"ll try and get this topic Locked !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 07:13 PM~9383702
> *I  guess  we  wont  be  doing this  again  !
> 
> I  thought  this  was  going  to  fun  and  everyone  would  follow  with    it  for  the  art  of  surpise    but    i  should  have  known  there  would  be  someone  out there  that  was  screw  it  up !
> ...


huh


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got mine thanks christmas buddy!! it sucks to wait though!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 5 2007, 08:14 PM~9383710
> *huh
> *




Well sence you let 87 know that you were sending him the gift its worthless to even try to keep the rest a secert ! 


I just thought this would have been fun thing to do but i guess i was asking to much by keeping it a secert ! 

I have gotten a hand ful of PMs asking who was who ! I told everyone that they would have to wait til the 20th ! But Its worthless now that you had til 87 burb you had him as a gift pal! 

THIS WHOLE EXCHANGE IS WORTHLESS NOW THANKS !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

SENT MINE OUT TODAY AND AINT GOT MINE YET  :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

worthless for them, not the rest of us!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 5 2007, 08:22 PM~9383801
> *worthless for them,  not the rest of us!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

x3 an i dont want to know an if my buddy tells me im gowing to his house :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 5 2007, 07:22 PM~9383801
> *worthless for them,  not the rest of us!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are those that have gotten there X-mas exchange gifts ! 

project 59
regalistic
Ibldmyown
Italianstallion
mademan
model tech
tequila sunrise
Biggs
Marinate
oldlow&slo


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 08:20 PM~9383774
> *Well    sence  you  let    87  know  that  you  were  sending  him  the  gift    its  worthless  to  even    try  to  keep  the  rest  a  secert !
> I  just  thought  this  would  have  been  fun  thing  to  do    but  i guess  i  was  asking  to much  by  keeping  it  a  secert !
> 
> ...


I thought it would have been him after he said that but when he posted the 2nd post i had to think twice...its all good either way, im happy with this exchange so far, it has been fun for me. I still don't know what he's sending even tho you confirmed that he has me!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

well im still havin fun with this cant wait to see what i got and its fun cus its totally annonymous for some of us still


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Dec 5 2007, 07:36 PM~9383970
> *well im still havin fun with this cant wait to see what i got and its fun cus its totally annonymous for some of us still
> *


x2, I got mine, saw that it said lil secret exchange... and didnt even look at the adress it came from. set it on the shelf until the 20th, lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 5 2007, 08:53 PM~9384048
> *x2, I got mine, saw that it said lil secret exchange... and didnt even look at the adress it came from. set it on the shelf until the 20th, lol
> *


It's all good guys, Don't close this thread...we'll still have this next year. It has been fun so far for all of us. Mini will join in next year and have fun too. Lets just hope everyone gets their packages! (damn slow-christmas mail)

Gift exchange for xmas means alot to me cause last year we didnt have any presents in this house. This year looks like its following suit...Probably nothing again but that's alright cause its great to get something from someone. I hope everyone here wants to do this again next year too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 07:20 PM~9383774
> *Well    sence  you  let    87  know  that  you  were  sending  him  the  gift    its  worthless  to  even    try  to  keep  the  rest  a  secert !
> I  just  thought  this  would  have  been  fun  thing  to  do    but  i guess  i  was  asking  to much  by  keeping  it  a  secert !
> 
> ...


WHOA WHOA WHOA DAVE YOU THE ONE THAT LET THE CAT OUT THE BAG I WAS JUST BRINGIN UP THE SUSPENCE A BIT TO MAKE IT A LIL FUNNER,BUT YOU THE ONE THAT OPENED YA MOUTH,EITHER WAY IM STILL NOT SAYIN WHAT IM SENDIN THAT *IS* THE REAL SURPRISE,THATS WHY I DIDNT POST A PIC EITHER,I LIKE TO SURPRISE PEOPLE YOU JUST REMEMBER YOU LET THE CAT OUT THE BAG.. :angry: :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 5 2007, 09:53 PM~9384666
> *
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 5 2007, 08:03 PM~9384158
> *It's all good guys, Don't close this thread...we'll still have this next year. It has been fun so far for all of us. Mini will join in next year and have fun too. Lets just hope everyone gets their packages! (damn slow-christmas mail)
> 
> Gift exchange for xmas means alot to me cause last year we didnt have any presents in this house. This year looks like its following suit...Probably nothing again but that's alright cause its great to get something from someone. I hope everyone here wants to do this again next year too.
> *


dont worry bro yours will be a good one


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 09:26 PM~9383850
> *Here    are  those  that  have  gotten  there  X-mas  exchange  gifts !
> 
> project 59
> ...



looks like 10 for 10


I'm still waitin....... hno: hno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 08:26 PM~9383850
> *Here    are  those  that   have   gotten   there   X-mas  exchange  gifts ! </span>
> 
> project 59
> ...



I happen to know for a fact you can add phat97yukon and modelover <span style=\'color:blue\'>to that senders list!!!! We all went to the post office together and shipped our gift's the sameday!!!! And I will personally vouch for there credibility.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2007, 08:56 AM~9387405
> *I happen to know for a fact you can add  phat97yukon and modelover to that senders list!!!! We all went to the post office together and shipped our gift's the sameday!!!! And I will personally vouch for there credibility....  :biggrin:
> *



Just like a group of girls all going to the rest room at the same to help each other wipe and powder their noise's ! HOW SWEET !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 AM~9387751
> *Just    like  a  group    of  girls  all  going  to  the  rest  room  at    the  same  to  help  each  other  wipe  and  powder    their  noise's !  HOW  SWEET !
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 11:10 AM~9387751
> *Just    like  a  group    of  girls  all  going  to  the  rest  room  at    the  same  to  help  each  other  wipe  and  powder    their  noise's !  HOW  SWEET !
> 
> *



your mean and funny too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 10:10 AM~9387751
> *Just    like  a  group    of  girls  all  going  to  the  rest  room  at    the  same  to  help  each  other  wipe  and  powder    their  noise's !  HOW  SWEET !
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your to funny *********** back to the long grass for you!!!! :tongue:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2007, 05:24 PM~9390513
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Your to funny *********** back to the long grass for you!!!!  :tongue:
> *



why you called him *********** ,i seen someone else called him that in another topic


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Inside thing! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2007, 05:29 PM~9390558
> *Inside thing!  :biggrin:
> *



dont hand me that ,givme the dirt homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

WOO-HOO got my gift today homies. damn it aint tha 20th yet,its a big box!
   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i've shipped mine out...haven't received anything though


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 6 2007, 05:43 PM~9390654
> *WOO-HOO got my gift today homies. damn it aint tha 20th yet,its a big box!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dammit









nothing in my mail box


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nothin here but usally i get stuff on friday....we some lazy guy that does mon-thurs, and sat ....but on friday some lady and she always goes to the door if i got a box


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2007, 06:20 PM~9383774
> *Well    sence  you  let    87  know  that  you  were  sending  him  the  gift    its  worthless  to  even    try  to  keep  the  rest  a  secert !
> I  just  thought  this  would  have  been  fun  thing  to  do    but  i guess  i  was  asking  to much  by  keeping  it  a  secert !
> 
> ...


that's why i didn't show what im sending or even give a hint. lucky for me the computer at work doesn't display the pics u guys are posting, so it's a definant surprise. i didn't open the box my stuff was shipped in yet...waitin till the 20th!!! hope its not socks and a pair of boxers...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 10:10 AM~9387751
> *Just    like  a  group    of  girls  all  going  to  the  rest  room  at    the  same  to  help  each  other  wipe  and  powder    their  noise's !  HOW  SWEET !
> 
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well i just got paid yesterday and was finally able to send out my gift today.... i can pm you the conf. # if ya want mini  well while i was there..... i checked the mail and i got my package.....

all i'll say is that i went     when i saw the address....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 6 2007, 05:43 PM~9390654
> *WOO-HOO got my gift today homies. damn it aint tha 20th yet,its a big box!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its a distraction...its actually a small box inside
















j/k homie. maybe ill join in on this next year


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 09:10 AM~9387751
> *Just    like  a  group    of  girls  all  going  to  the  rest  room  at    the  same  to  help  each  other  wipe  and  powder    their  noise's !  HOW  SWEET !
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

sent mine out hope my xmas buddy likes his i had somethin else in mind if i find another one like it i will send it to u after the new year so my xmas buddy u will get another gift after the holidays is over i hope u like both of them.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey :angry: where's my x mas buddy :biggrin: u guys suck :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

WELL MY BUDDIES XMAS GIFT WAS MAILED OUT AT APPORXIMATELY 8:08AM THIS MORNING, MY RECIPIENT SHOULD HAVE IT IN 3-4 DAYS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 7 2007, 04:58 AM~9395327
> *hey :angry: where's my x mas buddy  :biggrin: u guys suck  :0
> *


he cant decide on the size of coal to send you. :0 

guys i am running so behind with this.I promise i will get it out on monday.I want to go to the model shop this weekend and get a few more little detail items for my buddy.the box seemed to empty. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 7 2007, 01:47 PM~9399496
> *he cant decide on the size of coal to send you. :0
> 
> guys i am running so behind with this.I promise i will get it out on monday.I want to go to the model shop this weekend and get a few more little detail items for my buddy.the box seemed to empty. :biggrin:
> *


thats the whole spirit for this thing.... main thing homie gets to open it with us on the 20th.....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2007, 12:32 AM~9402674
> *thats the whole spirit for this thing.... main thing homie gets to open it with us on the 20th.....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Time is tickin away, the 20th is comin


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

11 more days to go people


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 8 2007, 08:15 PM~9406561
> *11 more days to go people
> *


i just picked up one more item to add to the package im sending...


all i can say is homies gonna look like  when he opens it


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

non hear yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Shipped mine out


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Got mine yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

still nothing and still haven't seen my christmas homie post that he's received his gift.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 11:58 AM~9409455
> *still nothing and still haven't seen my christmas homie post that he's received his gift.
> *


nothin here, but i know my buddy got his :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2007, 10:58 AM~9409455
> *still nothing and still haven't seen my christmas homie post that he's received his gift.
> *


X 2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 12:00 PM~9409460
> *nothin here, but i know my buddy got his  :0
> *


x2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got mine a while ago,so i just been waitin,mine will be sent out TOMORROW!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nothin here yet from my secret buddy my buddy should have his in the next few days hope u like it homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave: hno: hno: 1 week and 3 days hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Sending mine out to my buddy today. :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

my buddy should have his soon


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got mine today thanks merry layitlow x-mas


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

sent mines out today........got mines today :biggrin: happy x-mas buddy


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

folks I might be loosing my internet on Thursday, So I might not be around for the 20th. If i do loose it, it wont be back until sometime in JAN


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 10 2007, 07:02 PM~9420195
> *folks I might be loosing my internet on Thursday, So I might not be around for the 20th.  If i do loose it, it wont be back until sometime in JAN
> *


well if ya do have a merry x-mas homie.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 10 2007, 07:25 PM~9420343
> *well if ya do have a merry x-mas homie.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 10 2007, 05:31 PM~9420387
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 10 2007, 07:31 PM~9420387
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *


hey homie wusup witcha


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Got mine today :0 

wonder who its from :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

nothing yet


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

My homies christmas present went out yesterday!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 11 2007, 11:44 AM~9425877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me neither homie


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

I havent checked my mail in a while, but I checked it today and I got it!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 11 2007, 12:04 PM~9426051
> *My homies christmas present went out yesterday!!
> *


x2.mine went out to my buddy last nite via ups.hope he likes it.I got mine last week.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO WHEN ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO OPEN THEM? CHRISTMAS DAY???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are those that have gotten there X-mas exchange gifts ! 

project 59
regalistic
Ibldmyown
Italianstallion
mademan
model tech
tequila sunrise
Biggs
Ram2003
Marinate
oldlow&slo
Bodine
Elrafa
Vengence
Lonnie
Shrekinacutty


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the 20th like everyones been sayin


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2007, 02:04 PM~9426964
> *Here    are  those  that  have  gotten  there  X-mas  exchange  gifts !
> 
> project 59
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i sent mine and its already arrived in the destination city as of 2 days ago


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 11 2007, 02:49 PM~9426844
> *me neither homie
> *


my anticapation ,is getting the best of me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9428127
> *my anticapation ,is getting the best of me
> *


i had to lock mine up. :0 i was dyeing to open it.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:dunno: nothing yet homies,still waiting


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 11 2007, 06:46 PM~9429448
> *:dunno: nothing yet homies,still waiting
> *


 :0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

no body luv's me, still nothin yet


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

this waiting stuff really sucks i been checkin the mailbox everyday with a  and walk away with a


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

maybe next year everyone should have em sent out by the 1st to make sure that everyone gets it on time.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

got mine today hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Dec 11 2007, 12:53 PM~9428417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 20th is not here yet..... there still are a few guys who have said they've sent out recently.... their buddies should get their packages with time to spare.....


is there anyone who *HASN'T* sent out yet????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> x-2 i keep staring at the return address and going :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ME TOO :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

IVE SEEN THE ADDY ON MINE BEFORE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 11 2007, 04:59 PM~9430805
> *IVE SEEN THE ADDY ON MINE BEFORE
> *


x-2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2007, 01:04 PM~9426964
> *Here    are  those  that  have  gotten  there  X-mas  exchange  gifts ! </span>
> 
> project 59
> ...


CHECK YOUR PMS HOMIE I GOTS MINE LAST WEEK. FUNNY THING IS MY WIFE KNOS ME ALL TOO WELL SHE HAS IT HIDDEN FROM ME, WONT EVEN TELL ME WHERE ITS FROM. :angry: :angry: :angry: ALL SHE SAID WAS THAT IT SAID LAY-IT-LOW CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE ON IT.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:27 PM~9431534
> *CHECK YOUR PMS HOMIE I GOTS MINE LAST WEEK. FUNNY THING IS MY WIFE KNOS ME ALL TOO WELL SHE HAS IT HIDDEN FROM ME, WONT EVEN TELL ME WHERE ITS FROM. :angry:  :angry:  :angry: ALL SHE SAID WAS THAT IT SAID LAY-IT-LOW CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE ON IT.
> *


shes a smart one lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are those that have gotten there X-mas exchange gifts ! 

project 59
regalistic
Ibldmyown
Italianstallion
mademan
model tech
tequila sunrise
Biggs
Ram2003
Marinate
oldlow&slo
Bodine
Elrafa
Vengence
Lonnie
Shrekinacutty
Dope-scalemodels
Pancho1969


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so out of 39 ......18 have sent


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 11 2007, 09:43 PM~9431676
> *so out of 39 ......18 have sent
> *


NOPE THAT IS 19 THAT HAVE SENT MY HOMIE REALLY NEEDS TO KEEP N EYE OUT FOR THE MAIL,SINCE IT IS RATHER LARGE  

*MINE IS SHIPPED AS OF TODAY,AND TRUST ME IT SHOULD BE THERE REALLY SOON!!!!!*


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 11 2007, 08:49 PM~9430019
> *this waiting stuff really sucks i been checkin the mailbox everyday with a  and walk away with a
> *



i ben checking the mail box with a







then tellin my mailbox







like this







then leaving like this







its getting the best of me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 11 2007, 10:00 PM~9431804
> *i ben checking the mail box with a
> 
> 
> ...


just take it easy bro......


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 11 2007, 11:49 PM~9431725
> *NOPE THAT IS 19 THAT HAVE SENT MY HOMIE REALLY NEEDS TO KEEP N EYE OUT FOR THE MAIL,SINCE IT IS RATHER LARGE
> 
> MINE IS SHIPPED AS OF TODAY,AND TRUST ME IT SHOULD BE THERE REALLY SOON!!!!!
> *


whats that a hint homie ,man im pulling dreads out over this


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 12:02 AM~9431828
> *just take it easy bro......
> *


 :biggrin: i just hope the mail lady leaves a note cause im at wurk when she comes to deliver the mail


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 11 2007, 10:08 PM~9431873
> *:biggrin: i just hope the mail lady leaves a note cause im at wurk when she comes to deliver the mail
> *


i was amazed that i was on my day off when mine arrived because otherwise i woulda got alot of headaches over tryin to get it,

and dont worry i have a feelin you will get yours soon as well as my buddy will get his.. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 12:11 AM~9431896
> *i was amazed that i was on my day off when mine arrived because otherwise i woulda got alot of headaches over tryin to get it,
> 
> and dont worry i have a feelin you will get yours soon as well as my buddy will get his.. :biggrin:
> *


you kno thats what im really worried about ,if i dont get the lil note from them ,then im scared ,cause my name wont be on the box ,and my only day off is the one day we dont get mail ..........................sunday

but thanks for your help in the situation i preceate it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 11 2007, 10:17 PM~9431954
> *you kno thats what im really worried about ,if i dont get the lil note from them ,then im scared ,cause my name wont be on the box ,and my only day off is the one day we dont get mail ..........................sunday
> 
> but thanks for your help in the situation i preceate it
> *


       

thanks for reminding me i forgot to leave a slip inside with my name on mine,oh well i think the person will know who it is from though  :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 12:21 AM~9431972
> *
> 
> thanks for reminding me i forgot to leave a slip inside with my name on mine,oh well i think the person will know who it is from though   :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2007, 12:17 AM~9431954
> *you kno thats what im really worried about ,if i dont get the lil note from them ,then im scared ,cause my name wont be on the box ,and my only day off is the one day we dont get mail ..........................sunday
> 
> but thanks for your help in the situation i preceate it
> *


itll still have your addy on it so you can just tell em your addy


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 12:32 AM~9432022
> *itll still have your addy on it so you can just tell em your addy
> *


thats true but i wont know if it has reached if i dont have that note


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2007, 10:35 PM~9431607
> *Here    are  those  that  have  gotten  there  X-mas  exchange  gifts !
> 
> project 59
> ...


ok.again.i got mine already. :biggrin: and i sent my buddy his.so why the fuck am i not on the list. :angry:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 12 2007, 12:44 AM~9432098
> *ok.again.i got mine already. :biggrin: and i sent my buddy his.so why the fuck am i not on the list. :angry:
> *


mini might have forgot or hes fukin wit you :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 11 2007, 11:46 PM~9432111
> *mini might have forgot or hes fukin wit you  :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i picked mine up just got to get to the post office.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Patiently awaiting the day the mailman bring me my package


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Dec 12 2007, 04:40 PM~9436900
> *Patiently awaiting the day the mailman bring me my package
> *


if mine dont act right im choking the bitch


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2007, 05:57 PM~9437512
> *if mine dont act right im choking the bitch
> *


ok wayne brady :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 04:00 PM~9437529
> *ok wayne brady :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 06:00 PM~9437529
> *ok wayne brady :biggrin:
> *


that shit aint funny ,this bitch be be shuving my mail in the m/b like she packing a garbage can ,and i had a package come for me and i wasnt home ,dumb bich didnt leave a note ,you kno the lil paper they supose leave win we miss them or they have a package that wont fit in the m/b ,she has a additude and the p/o people kno it ,let my shit go back to the sender ill choke that ugly ass ho till her eyeballs pop out and she shits on her self ,


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

have you talked to the manager or somethin at the post office?i take it you live in the city or somethin?? cuz here the mail lady just leaves it infront of the garage,since there not sapose to go by dogs


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 06:27 PM~9437706
> *have you talked to the manager or somethin at the post office?i take it you live in the city or somethin?? cuz here the mail lady just leaves it infront of the garage,since there not sapose to go by dogs
> *


yea im a city boy liveing in the city of north miami beach,in dade county .im gonna holla at them folks and see wusup thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no prob homie. that would be my best bet on what to do.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i recived my package from secret santa! i'm on the library comp.hope to get my phone back on soon!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 12 2007, 05:53 PM~9437888
> *i recived my package from secret santa! i'm on the library comp.hope to get my phone back on soon!
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 12 2007, 05:57 PM~9438492
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 09:04 PM~9439064
> *x2
> *


wus up homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2007, 07:06 PM~9439097
> *wus up homie
> *


nadawhola,got yo package ready just waitin on that envelope bro


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 09:10 PM~9439145
> *nadawhola,got yo package ready just waitin on that envelope bro
> *


naw not yet i should go to the p/o and find out if its there ,and the envalope will be out i promice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2007, 07:16 PM~9439218
> *naw not yet i should go to the p/o and find out if its there ,and the envalope will be out i promice
> *


im lookin at the package,like i said as soon as envelope shows it flys your way,its wrapped and ready to fly bro


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 09:17 PM~9439237
> *im lookin at the package,like i said as soon as envelope shows it flys your way,its wrapped and ready to fly bro
> *


ok homie pm me your addy one more time


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2007, 07:20 PM~9439278
> *ok homie pm me your addy one more time
> *


pm sent


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 09:22 PM~9439307
> *pm sent
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2007, 07:35 PM~9439418
> *thanks homie
> *


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Well i went to the post office today like this  and left like this







naw but seriously i was like this







i got mine today cant wait till the 20th so i can open it for some reason its ticking though j/k


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 12 2007, 09:13 PM~9440445
> *Well i went to the post office today like this  and left like this
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS I SENT IT TO THE WRONG ADDRESS...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

another day has gone by and still notta for me.... thats alright tho cuz Tjay * project59 * hooked me up with my Xmas present from him tonight, resin 80's malibu wagon


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 13 2007, 01:13 AM~9441469
> *another day has gone by and still notta for me.... thats alright tho cuz Tjay * project59 * hooked me up with my Xmas present from him tonight, resin 80's malibu wagon
> *


bastud ,go ahead and rub it in, why dont you


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2007, 11:47 PM~9440845
> *OOPS I SENT IT TO THE WRONG ADDRESS...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that was ment for me ? damit im changeing addys


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 12 2007, 11:13 PM~9440445
> *Well i went to the post office today like this  and left like this
> 
> 
> ...


liar you was like this














and then when you got home you was like this


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

u got that right shit i still got a smile on my face what u talkin bout i might need to through it in the safe so its outta site and outta mind till 12:01 am on the 20th


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 13 2007, 01:42 AM~9441656
> *u got that right shit i still got a smile on my face what u talkin bout i might need to through it in the safe so its outta site and outta mind till 12:01 am on the 20th
> *


lmfao


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some of you might know who this is from just by what i show here....

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2007, 12:50 AM~9441697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i kno who it is i kno u happy


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2007, 01:50 AM~9441697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you to you bastud ,rub it our face ,danmit


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DAMN, THAT ADDY LOOKS VERY FAMILAR :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

nothing yet


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:dunno: :nosad:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 13 2007, 12:43 PM~9444179
> *:dunno:  :nosad:
> *


you too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 13 2007, 01:00 AM~9442100
> *DAMN, THAT ADDY LOOKS VERY FAMILAR :biggrin:
> *


i wonder why ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Why did you cover the top part of return address???? They put there name on it didn't they!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i never heard of north hollywood before,where is that city located :biggrin:
got mine today  hno: hno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 13 2007, 08:39 PM~9449152
> *Why did you cover the top part of return address???? They put there name on it didn't they!!!
> *


it might have the actual name of the sender,but not the nickname.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 13 2007, 05:39 PM~9449152
> *Why did you cover the top part of return address???? They put there name on it didn't they!!!
> *


just as a courtesy to the sender....  don't need to post their address up....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 13 2007, 03:23 PM~9447839
> *i wonder why ?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


guess u never bought anything from the homie with that address or beto.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 13 2007, 05:23 PM~9446396
> *you too
> *


nothing yet....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

who still needs to send thiers and who has not gotten thiers?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nothing yet.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 14 2007, 09:38 AM~9451774
> *who still needs to send thiers and who has not gotten thiers?
> *


nothing yet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

does mini know?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 14 2007, 01:18 PM~9453977
> *does mini know?
> *


I beleive he would


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 14 2007, 02:54 PM~9454234
> *I beleive he would
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nothing yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are those that have gotten there X-mas exchange gifts ! 

project 59
regalistic
Ibldmyown
Italianstallion
mademan
model tech
8-ball
tequila sunrise
Biggs
Ram2003
Marinate
Lowridermodels
oldlow&slo
Bodine
Elrafa
Vengence
KustomBuilder
Rollinolskool
Lonnie
Shrekinacutty
Dope-scalemodels
Pancho1969


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 14 2007, 08:38 AM~9451774
> *who still needs to send thiers and who has not gotten thiers?*



The only real way to see who still needs to ship is to post who hasn't gotten their gift ! 

Cause everyone can say they shipped but with out proof it'd just hear say ! 

SO PLEASE IF YOU HAVE GOTTEN YOUR GIFT PLEASE POST A REPLY TELL US YOU GOT YOURS ! 

*People that haven't post a gift has been delivered !*
Zfelix
Cruzinlow
85biarittz
modelsbyroni
1ofaknd
phat97yukon
drnitrus
big dee
408 models
lowandbeyond
87Burb
betoscustom
chris minneer
dadecounty
waco
modelluver

There is still a week to be delivered fellas ! If for some reason your gifts don't make it on 20th PLEASE share what you got when it arrives !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MINE IS GETTING SENT TOMARROW! :biggrin:


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

I sent mine out today!!!! :thumbsup: 











j/k


I made sure to get a delivery confirmation number when I mailed my out.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i sent mine out tuesday,it should be there within the upcoming week


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I THINK MY KRIS KRINGLE OPENED HIS :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. :biggrin: 
And a Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i checked my mailbox and ...................................................still nothing :angry: :yessad: :tears:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

still aint got mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are those that have gotten there X-mas exchange gifts ! 

project 59
regalistic
Ibldmyown
Twinn
Italianstallion
mademan
model tech
8-ball
tequila sunrise
Biggs
Ram2003
Marinate
Lowridermodels
oldlow&slo
85birittz
Bodine
Elrafa
Vengence
KustomBuilder
Rollinolskool
Lonnie
Shrekinacutty
Dope-scalemodels
Pancho1969


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

mini send me ur addy homie i think u need to recieve sometin for doin all this homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 15 2007, 01:00 PM~9460119
> *mini send me ur addy homie i think u need to recieve sometin for doin all this homie
> *


GREAT IDEA, I HAVE YOUR ADDY MINI.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Still nothing...5 more days to go guys!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 15 2007, 11:00 AM~9460119
> *mini send me ur addy homie i think u need to recieve sometin for doin all this homie
> *


he got something comin from me.... (not the big package but a lil somethin  )


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2007, 08:29 PM~9238138
> *If you  want  join in  on the  gift  exchange  please  pm  your    address  info  !  You  have  til  thanks giving  to enter  !  And  you  must  ship  your  gift before  dec  10th !  With  the  holiday  traffic it  would  be  nice  to  ship  as soon  as  possible  !    We  are  going  to  have  gift  opening  night  on the  weekend  before  Christmas !
> *




 


that sucks i barely seen this topic.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I forgot about that...its after the 10th so everyone should have shipped already!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

whoever has my name better get on the ball and ship it out. christmas is only days 10 days away!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Does that mean you got yours?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 15 2007, 11:27 PM~9462246
> *whoever has my name better get on the ball and ship it out. christmas is only days 10 days away!!
> *


x2 stop percastanating muda fukas


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's rather dissapointing to see that people are just getting there package's out... or have yet to even send it!!! 
I know everyone ment well when signing on to this lil program but damn guy's!!! 
It's gonna be pretty sad when the rest of us are opening our gift's on the 20th as planned and some of us have yet to recieve gift's promised.... 
I don't know about you guy's but I would be pretty upset if I got to open my gift known that my Christmas buddy hasn't recieved his present to open the same day and join into what was intended to be a group event!!!! 
I hate to say it but you guy's should be ashamed of yourselve's waiting till the last minute to get these presents to the recievers... especially with only 9 day's left till Christmas and better yet 4 day's till our Lay It Low opening day.... It makes me sad to even think some of you have probably not even sent at all but yet will be knee high with smiles when your sitting there opening something in my opinion you don't deserve...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well it only takes a few bad apples to ruin it. Im in the clear though, I recieved and my buddy recieved his.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 16 2007, 08:12 AM~9463631
> *It's rather dissapointing to see that people are just getting there package's out... or have yet to even send it!!!
> I know everyone ment well when signing on to this lil program but damn guy's!!!
> It's gonna be pretty sad when the rest of us are opening our gift's on the 20th as planned and some of us have yet to recieve gift's promised....
> ...


quoted for truth.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 16 2007, 08:12 AM~9463631
> *It's rather dissapointing to see that people are just getting there package's out... or have yet to even send it!!!
> I know everyone ment well when signing on to this lil program but damn guy's!!!
> It's gonna be pretty sad when the rest of us are opening our gift's on the 20th as planned and some of us have yet to recieve gift's promised....
> ...


 
x3


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 16 2007, 10:00 AM~9464009
> *quoted for truth.....
> *



Quoted for even more truth :biggrin: 


but seriously :nono:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Hopefully mine shows up soon


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 15 2007, 10:44 PM~9462591
> * Does that mean you got yours?
> *


i wasnt in on this , i was just bumping the topic.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SENT MINE TODAY.............HOPE YOU LIKE IT HOMIE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I still got nothing.  Just like every christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 16 2007, 11:04 AM~9464340
> *x3
> *


then theres the guys like me who sent right at the end of november... and their partner hasnt recieved it yet. I got mine, and i sure as hell hope my buddy gets his soon!!!
postal service- FTL!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 16 2007, 07:12 AM~9463631
> *It's rather dissapointing to see that people are just getting there package's out... or have yet to even send it!!!
> I know everyone ment well when signing on to this lil program but damn guy's!!!
> It's gonna be pretty sad when the rest of us are opening our gift's on the 20th as planned and some of us have yet to recieve gift's promised....
> ...


THAT WOULD SUCK.BUT I KNOW SHIT DOES HAPPEN.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 16 2007, 11:55 AM~9464911
> *then theres the guys like me who sent right at the end of november... and their partner hasnt recieved it yet. I got mine, and i sure as hell hope my buddy gets his soon!!!
> postal service- FTL!!
> *


I KNOW YOUR GOOD FOR IT. IT TAKE A GOOD MINUTE TO RECEIVE AND DELIVER TO CANADA.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn guys thats crazy some havent sent yet. maybe if we do this next year we might need to get the info out in october so there isnt any close calls like this. cause this is really rediculis(sp) i just hope my christmas buddy likes his and hope he remembers that he has another special gift comin cause i just found it and i have ordered it already for u buddy. so expect ur second part right after the christmas season.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 16 2007, 02:57 PM~9464919
> *I KNOW YOUR GOOD FOR IT. IT TAKE A GOOD MINUTE TO RECEIVE AND DELIVER TO CANADA.
> *


not rilly iv sunt things to canada and it took bout a week if not less ,havent recieved any thing from canada tho ,i sunt my gift out the third day this thing got together ,and im truly disapointed in the fam that is dilly dalling around with there word ,its not the gift its a broken promice that hurts ,and project59 your right they should be ashmed of themselves


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys
It sounds like a couple of you are getting dissapointed.
hang in there homies . there are still 3 shipping days left.
but too anyone that has anything to ship I would only use like fedex or ups overnight or usps overnite. I would not use anything else.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

All i know is everyone should get tracking numbers. I got mine just incase. I don't care much for the insurance but the tracking number helps...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 16 2007, 05:36 PM~9465645
> *not rilly iv sunt things to canada and it took bout a week if not less ,havent recieved any thing from canada tho ,i sunt my gift out the third day this thing got together ,and im truly disapointed in the fam that is dilly dalling around with there word ,its not the gift its a broken promice that hurts ,and project59 your right they should be ashmed of themselves
> *


it does take a lil while to recieve anything from canada. i bought a decal off ebay and it took a couple weeks to get to me. i also got some foam from cruzinlow and it took a good week or so and that was a regular envelope


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2007, 10:47 PM~9466916
> *it does take a lil while to recieve anything from canada. i bought a decal off ebay and it took a couple weeks to get to me. i also got some foam from cruzinlow and it took a good week or so and that was a regular envelope
> *


oh thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no prob homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

I SENT MINE OUT THIS LAST TUESDAY IT SHOULD SHOW UP TO MY BUDDY VERY VERY SOON!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 16 2007, 12:36 PM~9465645
> *not rilly iv sunt things to canada and it took bout a week if not less ,havent recieved any thing from canada tho ,i sunt my gift out the third day this thing got together ,and im truly disapointed in the fam that is dilly dalling around with there word ,its not the gift its a broken promice that hurts ,and project59 your right they should be ashmed of themselves
> *


shippin to canada (or any other country) is wierd.... i've gotten things from china and canada in as fast as a week... but when i sent some kits to cruisinlow.... took several weeks even tho i paid for priority.... and it took me just as long to receive some stuff from england


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 12:14 AM~9467348
> *shippin to canada (or any other country) is wierd.... i've gotten things from china and canada in as fast as a week... but when i sent some kits to cruisinlow.... took several weeks even tho i paid for priority.... and it took me just as long to receive some stuff from england
> *


danm homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

got mine today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 16 2007, 06:56 PM~9466248
> *hey guys
> It sounds like a couple of you are getting dissapointed.
> hang in there homies . there are still 3 shipping days left.
> ...


x2
i really hope everybody gets thiers.we had plenty of time to ship.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm not even in this, but it sounds like we need to extend the date from the 20th to the 24th at 11:00 'o' clock!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

when i get home tonight at 1am im gonna go through here and see who all recieved 

unless someone is bored and does it 

i know Mini has been doing it so maybe just add to his list


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

3 Days And Still Nothin


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

People had enuff time to send, Im not waiting another 4 days to open mine. Its already enuff torture since ive had it for almost 2 weeks now lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Dec 17 2007, 04:12 PM~9470667
> *3 Days And Still Nothin
> *


x2 homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Dec 17 2007, 04:12 PM~9470667
> *3 Days And Still Nothin
> *


X3


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i have givin up im not going to get myself all exicted for nothing ,if it comes sweet ,if not still sweet ,i did my part and thats all i could do merryxmas every one and have a happy new year


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 03:39 PM~9471115
> *i have givin up im not going to get myself all exicted for nothing ,if it comes sweet ,if not still sweet ,i did my part and thats all i could do merryxmas every one and have a happy new year
> *


Thats a good way to look at it homie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I sent mine out 19 days ago, so either my buddy has gotten it and hasnt posted, or else he hasnt gotten it, which will be a real bummer.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 15 2007, 10:56 AM~9460099
> *OK  HERE  ARE  PROVEN  SENDERS  AS  OF  WHAT  PEOPLE  HAVE  SAID  THEY    HAVE  GOTTEN  THEIR  GIFTS  !
> Bodine
> dope-scale models
> ...



here are names on the list not confirmed senders yet.... most of these people have shown what they've sent..... maybe people didn't announce they got it? and i kno a few people just got their packages today also....

tequila sunrise
modeltech
mademan 
old low&slo
cruzinlow 
BIGGS 
408models
lonnie
MARINATE
BiggDeee 
vengence
IBLDMYOWN 
regalistic 
modelsbyroni
zfelix


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

still nothin fuck the CANADA POST THERE THE FUCKED UP ONES :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I SENT AND GOT MINE 2 WEEK'S AGO. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I got mine awhile ago and my buddy got his over a week ago


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

went thru the list again....

*tequila sunrise*



> hey! what we should do is an xmas exchange build up topic of what u got from ur buddy. show everybody what ur gonna do with the gift. better yet, leave it on THIS topic...what do u guys think? oh, by the way, my gift is being sent monday...i'll be waiting for mine!! :wave: hno: hno:





> im gonna send mine out tomorrow. not sayin what it is...strictly a surprise





> im sending my buddies out tonight


*modeltech*



> My homies christmas present went out yesterday!!


*mademan *



> heres wat I will be sending!





> I sent mine out 19 days ago, so either my buddy has gotten it and hasnt posted, or else he hasnt gotten it, which will be a real bummer.


*old low&slo*



> hey homies
> here's what I am sending my christmas buddy will ship tuesday





> hey guys
> dont wait to the last minute to ship because I shipped mine with a confirmation number so I could track it and when I checked today it said missent and the problem was corrected and every effort will be made to deliver. I think it will get there it is just adding extra shipping time .
> I shipped priority mail 4 days ago and normal delivery is 2-3 days.





> I got mine awhile ago and my buddy got his over a week ago


*cruzinlow* 



> just kiddin heres the pic


*Mr Biggs* 



> SENT MINE TODAY.............HOPE YOU LIKE IT HOMIE!


*BiggDeee *



> OUT TOMORROW MORNING! :biggrin:





> Out in the Mail TODAY!


*vengence*



> i got mine a while ago,so i just been waitin,mine will be sent out TOMORROW!





> NOPE THAT IS 19 THAT HAVE SENT MY HOMIE REALLY NEEDS TO KEEP N EYE OUT FOR THE MAIL,SINCE IT IS RATHER LARGE
> 
> *MINE IS SHIPPED AS OF TODAY,AND TRUST ME IT SHOULD BE THERE REALLY SOON!!!!!*





> i sent mine out tuesday,it should be there within the upcoming week


*IBLDMYOWN*



> here's what my homie's getting.hope ya enjoy :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> my homie's box shipped this morning threw in a little extra hope they like!!!


*regalistic *



> got my package yesterday, shipping mine out over week end.





> i picked mine up just got to get to the post office.


*modelsbyroni*



> mailed my package this mornin, hope it gets there?


*zfelix* 



> I'll Post Up THe Start Of My Buddys Paint Job tomarrow
> 
> But Its Gonna Be A 70 Monte With A Pattern Roof Tapeshades :biggrin:





> shipping mine out as soon as i get back from LA all it needs is the pinstripe to be finished and clear! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

my buddy should be getting his hope he likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Dec 17 2007, 02:52 PM~9471795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he should have had it a long time ago.... :scrutinize: when did u send?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

when i said i did its to canada


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 17 2007, 03:26 PM~9472087
> *when i said i did  its to canada
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

another day in the great whitenorth and neither me or doug have gotten anything yet and the clock is tickin....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hno: hno: no presents under the tree.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 18 2007, 12:52 AM~9474484
> *hno:  hno:    no presents under the tree.
> *


x2 i aint got shit ,and things aint working out too well finantually


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks like I got my Christmas goodies yesterday
(At least I hope thats what it is, it didnt say it was form LIL, but I wasnt expecting anything from that address)

Ill open it on the 20th anyway :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 18 2007, 07:17 AM~9475509
> *Looks like I got my Christmas goodies yesterday
> (At least I hope thats what it is, it didnt say it was form LIL, but I wasnt expecting anything from that address)
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 11:20 PM~9474682
> *x2 i aint got shit ,and things aint working out too well finantually
> *



you got a ps2 homie?

:0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Got Mine and Sent mines OUT! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just went through the whole thread and there are 9 people who hasnt posted they got theres


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Dec 18 2007, 12:38 PM~9476892
> *Got Mine and Sent mines OUT!  :cheesy:
> *


today?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok homies i just came back from the p/o and there was nothing there for me :angry: well i guess my buddy dont like me or hes caut up in some kind of mix well meryxmas errone


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

mine arived today  looking forward to the 20th to open er up hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Dec 18 2007, 03:06 PM~9477430
> *mine arived today    looking forward to the 20th to open er up  hno:
> *


dammit


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I think that who ever does not recieve there gift!!! There intended senders names should be posted for us to know who is who!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 18 2007, 06:15 PM~9478772
> *I think that who ever does not recieve there gift!!! There intended senders names should be posted for us to know who is who!!
> *


great idea


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 18 2007, 06:17 PM~9478776
> *great idea
> *


and put they ass on glass


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

well good to see doug got his, im still waitin.... tick tock tick tock... im goin to have to go by myself somthing to cheer me up


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 18 2007, 04:15 PM~9478772
> *I think that who ever does not recieve there gift!!! There intended senders names should be posted for us to know who is who!!
> *




Good Idea I guess , except for my buddy hasnt recieve his... and i sent it like 20some days ago :uh: :tears: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 18 2007, 05:15 PM~9478772
> *I think that who ever does not recieve there gift!!! There intended senders names should be posted for us to know who is who!!
> *


x2.put thier ass on blast.they had plenty of time to ship.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

will there be one next year


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 18 2007, 05:11 PM~9479169
> *x2.put thier ass on blast.they had plenty of time to ship.
> *



Well i will be the first u can put on blast cause i been out here in california without knowing i was gonna be down here with danny d for 3 weeks but as promised when i get back to vegas the present will be sent to my buddy it might be late but its worth the wait.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 18 2007, 07:28 PM~9479272
> *Well i will be the first u can put on blast cause i been out here in california without knowing i was gonna be down here with danny d for 3 weeks but as promised when i get back to vegas the present will be sent to my buddy it might be late but its worth the wait.....
> *


 :angry: 
:angry: 
:angry: 
hey hey hey pimp whats the deal ,hope you making money ,that better be your excuse


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 18 2007, 06:18 PM~9478780
> *and put they ass on glass
> *


then throw rocks


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im pretty sure my partner got his, ill explain on the 20th. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 11:12 PM~9480899
> *im pretty sure my partner got his, ill explain on the 20th. :biggrin:
> *


explain now


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:uh: WOW, NOTHING YET. :uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 18 2007, 11:20 PM~9480965
> *:uh: WOW, NOTHING YET. :uh:
> *


yep


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 18 2007, 11:20 PM~9480965
> *:uh: WOW, NOTHING YET. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 18 2007, 11:24 PM~9480994
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

2 more days left homies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 18 2007, 10:36 PM~9481096
> *2 more days left homies
> *


 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 19 2007, 12:19 AM~9481523
> *:0
> *


maybe our luck will change for the best


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just hope my buddy gets his real soon....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 02:08 AM~9280159
> *:0  i think i'm the only one from hawaii!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 

well that wont be hard to figure out


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I would go on good faith most homies have sent... (I'd hope at any rate) 

Lil Dougy got his Christmas exchange gift yesterday from the states somewhere's and it said on the shipping lable it was sent out on Nov 26th.... Let's just hope the mail department is the problem here and not the homies themselve's.  

P.S I know my homie has recieved his gift due to his post!!! I hope we all get to do this together!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

that was soon slow ass mail. my homie just got his. still waitin 4 mine.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my gift is still sittin in a big unopened cookie box. ive been good, so i know it's not full of coal :biggrin:...one more day!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

oh, my buddy should have gotten his, i wanted to give more like photoetch parts and other accesories, but being the only one working with a newborn baby, i hope you can understand. its the thought that counts!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i need to see if my buddy got his,then again i aint seen him in here in a while either i wonder whassup? :dunno:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:nosad: hno: :banghead: :buttkick: :guns: :ugh:  :uh: :tears:  :twak:  :angry: :machinegun: 

That about sum's my day, still not here and hours away from opening of em


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:uh: AS LONG AS EVERYONE ELSE GETS THEIRS I'M HAPPY. KEEP THE HOBBY GOING.</span>


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

still nothing


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

im glad that i know my hommie got his, atlest it keeps a clean name on here for me


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Well...tomorrow is the 20th and :

Nothing under the tree:












But my dogs looking out the window for it! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 19 2007, 05:44 PM~9486500
> *Well...tomorrow is the 20th and :
> 
> Nothing under the tree:
> ...


well.at least it s a nice tree. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 19 2007, 06:44 PM~9486500
> *Well...tomorrow is the 20th and :
> 
> Nothing under the tree:
> ...


that looks like my tree , :scrutinize:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

seven and a half more hours homies looks like ill be getting that new kit 08 invisi they desighned the kit to explore you amagination :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 19 2007, 04:44 PM~9486500
> *Well...tomorrow is the 20th and :
> 
> Nothing under the tree:
> ...


 ok well since mini let it be known that im your buddy and i know it should be there EXTREMELY SOON I SENT IT 2 WEEKS AGO NOW i wont open mine till my buddy gets his....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 19 2007, 05:52 PM~9486581
> *seven and a half more hours homies looks like ill be getting that new kit 08 invisi they desighned the kit to explore you amagination  :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol thanks on the tree compliment lmao

It's all good kev, you can open yours, when it gets here it gets here. 

And dade, i wouldnt worry just yet, it should be well worth the wait homie. I seen a couple people post they havnt sent yet. 

I got 2 more days of work til vacation and i'll be busy finishing up my xmas build! I can't wait to get back on it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9486550
> *that looks like my tree , :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 19 2007, 05:04 PM~9486704
> *lol thanks on the tree compliment lmao
> 
> It's all good kev, you can open yours, when it gets here it gets here.
> ...


nah ill wait,as it is i have a distinct feelin your eyes are gonna be like  when you first open it :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so are the names of who had who going to be given out tomorrow?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2007, 05:23 PM~9486855
> *so are the names of who had who going to be given out tomorrow?
> *


i know i shipped mine,it should either have arrived today or tomorow!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST CHECKED MY CONFORMATION # IT IS IN ROUTE!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 19 2007, 07:04 PM~9486704
> *lol thanks on the tree compliment lmao
> 
> It's all good kev, you can open yours, when it gets here it gets here.
> ...


im not worried im just havein a lil fun


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2007, 05:38 PM~9487005
> *JUST CHECKED MY CONFORMATION # IT IS IN ROUTE!
> *


 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

2 and a half more hours till its officially the 20th ,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

one hour and fifteen minutes ,and counting down to the lil xmas gift exchange open day


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i still aint openin mine till the one i sent out makes it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

20 more minutes


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 19 2007, 10:40 PM~9489078
> *20 more minutes
> *


where you live?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 19 2007, 10:52 PM~9488658
> *i still aint openin mine till the one i sent out makes it
> *


 that realy nobel of you ,much respect to you, im just counting down im going to the p/o tomarrow to see if mine is there hopefully it is


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 19 2007, 10:43 PM~9489108
> *that realy nobel of you ,much respect to you, im just counting down im going to the p/o tomarrow to see if mine is there hopefully it is
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:41 PM~9489090
> *where you live?
> *


north miami beach


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 11:05 PM :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 20 2007, 12:05 AM~9489310
> *:0 11:05 PM  :0
> *


i got 12:06


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

hey homies i probably wont open mine tomarrow night .i will haveto wait till the weekend.then ill post working long hours.so yall have a good christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 20 2007, 12:06 AM~9489331
> *hey homies i probably wont open mine tomarrow night .i will haveto wait  till the weekend.then ill post working long hours.so yall have a good christmas :thumbsup:
> *


you too homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 19 2007, 10:11 PM~9489363
> *you too homie
> *


.
X 2 to everybody Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 20 2007, 12:12 AM~9489373
> *.
> X 2  to everybody Have a Merry Christmas
> *


and a happy new year


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dont eat the yellow snow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

By the time I work all night and roofed a house all day, I didn't make it to the PO today b4 they closed. Hopefully I can tomarrow and it be there.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 20 2007, 12:32 AM~9489521
> *dont eat the yellow snow
> *











fortunatly for me it dont sno in miami


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 guess ill go first :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANX ROLLINOLDSKOO!!!!








:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 19 2007, 07:32 PM~9489521
> *dont eat the yellow snow
> *


just learn that one today at the school of hard knocks and had to share huh.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

bodine you finally got to open it up.. you didnt hesitate to say youll go first.. :roflmao:

and i see he also threw in a purse and panties :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 20 2007, 12:32 AM~9489983
> *bodine you finally got to open it up.. you didnt hesitate to say youll go first.. :roflmao:
> 
> and i see he also threw in a purse and panties  :0
> *


lol...thats not panties its my 2yo daughters jammies .lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:16 PM~9489859
> *THANX ROLLINOLDSKOO!!!!
> :0
> 
> ...


DAMN RO hooked it up good!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 08:32 PM~9489983
> *bodine you finally got to open it up.. you didnt hesitate to say youll go first.. :roflmao:
> 
> and i see he also threw in a purse and panties  :0
> *


yea.... his wife forgot them here last time.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks betoscustoms for this homie

































thanks again big homie i am having problems finding the back bumper though send me how much for one and i will get it out to just in case i lost it or the post office did thanks again homie i been wanting one of these since 03.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 20 2007, 02:35 AM~9490006
> *lol...thats not panties its my 2yo daughters jammies .lol
> *


lol.. ill let that one slide.. but you didnt say he didnt send the purse :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Dec 19 2007, 11:32 PM~9489983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..... so the purse is yours?lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Dec 19 2007, 11:32 PM~9489983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 20 2007, 02:36 AM~9490015
> *thanks betoscustoms for this homie
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0 someone got the luxory hook up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

start a new thread for ur openings.. so they can all be seen


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 19 2007, 11:38 PM~9490034
> *start a new thread for ur openings.. so they can all be seen
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: With no bullshit in it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think a lot of the people sent more than the $10-15 range....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 20 2007, 02:40 AM~9490049
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    With no bullshit in it.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Dec 19 2007, 08:41 PM~9490061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 12:41 AM~9490058
> *i think a lot of the people sent more than the $10-15 range....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i opened mine when i got it, and it was just crumbled up news paper


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Dec 19 2007, 08:47 PM~9490107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:55 AM~9490165
> *
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*
LET THE OPENINGS BE SEEN FOOLS ! *</span>




Hey fellas ! After 12 noon my time i will release the names of who had who ! 


Thanks to all that took part in this ! And i see some of you guys went way beyond what was asked to be done ! 


I posted the 10- 15 dollar idea so some 1 would just send a tube of 99 cent glue ! You all had no limit as what to send ! Even though i was not a gift giver or someone who got a gift i am still VERY HAPPY that the number of you guys that took part in this and came throw ! 

And sorry to you guys that did send your gifts but have yet to receive 1 ! I will keep track the best i can of those that fail to hold up their end of this exchange and they will not be allowed to attend anything else like this if i offer them ! 



<span style=\'colorrange\'>*NOW THAT YOU HAPPY ASS X-MAS OPENING FOOLS ARE DONE BRAGING ON WHAT YOU GOT! WHO WHATS TO PART OF A PARTS BOX EXCHANGE ! *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Time is now: Dec 19, 2007 - 11:55 PM

hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
I just want to say thank you very much for coming up with this idea
and for all the work you did to carry it through . 
your top shelf homie :thumbsup: 
I hope you and your family have a very merry christmas !!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 20 2007, 12:16 AM~9490796
> *hey mini
> I just want to say thank you very much for coming up with this idea
> and for all the work you did to carry it through .
> ...


u gonna open yours?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 12:34 AM~9490458
> *NOW THAT  YOU    HAPPY  ASS  X-MAS OPENING  FOOLS    ARE  DONE  BRAGING  ON  WHAT  YOU  GOT!  WHO    WHATS  TO  PART    OF  A  PARTS  BOX  EXCHANGE !
> *


you know im in!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2007, 11:34 PM~9490458
> *
> LET  THE  OPENINGS      BE  SEEN    FOOLS  !  </span>
> Hey  fellas  !    After    12  noon  my  time  i  will  release  the  names  of  who  had  who !
> ...


thanks for coming up with this mini!! i know i was close to the deadline on shipping, but i GOT IT DONE!! so sorry buddy for keeping you worried about your gift being sent to you, i had my first baby, hope u understand and enjoy your gift!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

well i checked the p/o today and still nothing  i told the the lady who helped me to hold the package for me and ill come for it ,i guess ill have to check on it every day now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK FELLA HERE THE EXCHANGE LIST AS PROMISED ! </span>*


*SENDER -----------------------------------------RECEVIVER *

Mademan ===========================Zfelix
twinn ==============================rollinoldskool
8-ball==============================Sherkinacutty
betoscustom==========================8-ball
bodine==============================tequila sunrise
elrafa===============================ram2003
regalistic=============================cruzinlow
italian stallion==========================pancho 1969 
ram2003=============================85biarittz
phat97yukon===========================lonnie
kustom builder==========================lowridermodels
modelluver============================dope-scalemodels
marinate==============================mo0dels by roni
bigdee===============================1ofaknd
dope-scale models=======================biggs
85 biarittz=============================vengence
chris minner===========================model tech
pancho 1969===========================elrafa
lonnie===============================phat97yukon
87burb==============================marinate
cruzinlow============================drniturs
drnitrus=============================old low&slo
ibldmyown===========================bigdee
rollinoldskool=========================bodine
model tech==========================408 models 
tequila sunrise========================lowandbyond
vengeance==========================87 burb
project 59===========================mademan 
zfelix==============================betoscustoms
biggs==============================chrismineer
408 models==========================dade county 
waco==============================italian stillion 
old low&slo==========================waco
1ofaknd============================kustombuilder
lowridermodels========================ibldmyown
modelsbyroni=========================modelluver
lowandbyond=========================regalistic
sherinacutty==========================twinn
dade county==========================project 59 



And just for the record this was all done randomly and i have been notified  that Felix had to go out of town ! He left right after the start ! He said hell ship when he get back home ! And Waco has to get a comp problem fixed and he is with his moms after she had to have some medical work done ! If anyone here did not get there gift yet give it a few more days ! If your package does not get to you by Jan.1 please let me know ASAP ! 

I have no control on anyone to ship or your guys reaction if you dont get a package ! If you feel you were cheated <span style=\'color:red\'>PLEASE LET ALL OF US KNOW !  And if this gets you bent out out of shape try to handle it in PM's ! I will take note of those that did not send a gift and they will not be allowed in anything else THAT I DREAM UP ! 


Thanks again everyone ! Merry Christmas to you all and please be safe and spend your days with the loved ones and your plastic !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 12:35 PM~9492664
> *OK    FELLA    HERE  THE    EXCHANGE    LIST    AS  PROMISED ! </span>
> SENDER -----------------------------------------RECEVIVER
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 02:34 AM~9490458
> * WHO    WHATS  TO  PART    OF  A  PARTS  BOX  EXCHANGE ! *


i got some thing i dont want but dont want to throw away ,ill get down on it


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:uh: still nothin here for me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 11:35 AM~9492664
> *OK    FELLA    HERE  THE    EXCHANGE    LIST    AS  PROMISED ! </span>
> SENDER -----------------------------------------RECEVIVER
> 
> ...


oh i hope he got it today hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 20 2007, 06:20 PM~9494517
> *:uh:  still nothin here for me
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 20 2007, 06:47 PM~9495291
> *oh i hope he got it today  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Well with all the hoilday shipping some packages might not make it till next week ! What should have been was ship ASAP ! 

That goes to everyone ! With the exception of felix ! He's gifted is a custom painted and pinstripped kit! He well follow throw no doubt about that ! 


But alot of others haven't done so ! And waiting till the last minute is pushing it ! I just hope all do send and all do get there gifts ! 

I thought i had enough time allowed to get this together and have a great ending to it ! I think if LIL does this next year we should make it a must  all packages have to be shipped before DEC 1 ! Then we'll have to wait til the 20th to open ! 

I hope that those that haven't sent can took a good look in the mirror in the morning and face yourself ! 

To those that wait til the last minute to ship ?????????????????????????At least you shipped ! 


What i want to find out is who got a kit and didn't ship 1 ! Thats whats the bad side to this is going to be !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

agreed, I think if some people dont have theres by the end of the 1st week of january there senders should be scolded


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 06:40 PM~9496359
> *  With the  exception  of  felix  !  He's  gifted  is  a  custom  painted  and  pinstripped  kit!
> *


















KOOL, I UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I got mine!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 11:35 AM~9492664
> *OK    FELLA    HERE  THE    EXCHANGE    LIST    AS  PROMISED ! </span>
> SENDER -----------------------------------------RECEVIVER
> 
> ...




this wasn't the person I sent too. Mine was big Jim in KC. :0 :0 :0 I think this dudes in Cincy. Hope I sent it right.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 12:35 PM~9492664
> *OK    FELLA    HERE  THE    EXCHANGE    LIST    AS  PROMISED ! </span>
> SENDER -----------------------------------------RECEVIVER
> 
> ...


Just wondering if this was a typo or what, that who my gift went to is who im supose to be reciving from also? if so thats some pretty crazy stuff


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 20 2007, 08:34 PM~9496894
> *I got mine!! :biggrin:
> *


*YAY!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 01:35 PM~9492664
> *OK    FELLA    HERE  THE    EXCHANGE    LIST    AS  PROMISED ! </span>
> SENDER -----------------------------------------RECEVIVER
> 
> ...


hey dade, i just went back and 408models never said he shipped his


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 20 2007, 09:36 PM~9498148
> *hey dade, i just went back and 408models never said he shipped his
> *


MY HOMIE 408MODELS SHIPPED THAT TODAY EXPRESS MAIL. HE JUST GOT BACK FROM DISNEYLAND WITH HIS GIRL AND NIECES. YOU SHOULD HAVE BY TOMORROW OR SATURDAY THE LATEST. IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 21 2007, 12:40 AM~9498191
> *MY HOMIE 408MODELS SHIPPED THAT TODAY EXPRESS MAIL. HE JUST GOT BACK FROM DISNEYLAND WITH HIS GIRL AND NIECES. YOU SHOULD HAVE BY TOMORROW OR SATURDAY THE LATEST. IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT.
> *


  figured id try n help the homie figure out why it was taking so long, thanks for helpin clear that up for him


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 20 2007, 11:33 PM~9498121
> *YAY!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And for everyone to know, this was postmarked on the 11th. Gave it a good 9 days to ship and it finally got here on the 20th. That was good timing but slow on the post offices end.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 20 2007, 10:45 PM~9498230
> *And for everyone to know, this was postmarked on the 11th. Gave it a good 9 days to ship and it finally got here on the 20th. That was good timing but slow on the post offices end.
> *


see i told ya i sent it plenty early :biggrin: 

im just glad it made it there in time :biggrin:  ,i was hopin for it to show on the 19th


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GREAT THING MINI DID. THAT'S SOMETHING I WOULD DO. I HAVE RECEIVED SOME PM's ASKING FOR MINI'S ADDY AND I'M SURE HE WOULD NOT MIND IF I POST IT. IT WOULD BE GREAT TO SEND THIS HOMIE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE FOR US. I MYSELF WILL SEND MINI A GIFT FOR HIM TAKING THE TIME TO MAKE THIS SHARING TIME HAPPEN. THANK YOU, beto

David Irwin (MiniDreams) 
7401 east 118th terrace
Kansas City, MO 64134


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:tears: aww how sweet.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 21 2007, 01:04 AM~9498889
> *GREAT THING MINI DID. THAT'S SOMETHING I WOULD DO. I HAVE RECEIVED SOME PM's ASKING FOR MINI'S ADDY AND I'M SURE HE WOULD NOT MIND IF I POST IT. IT WOULD BE GREAT TO SEND THIS HOMIE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE FOR US. I MYSELF WILL SEND MINI A GIFT FOR HIM TAKING THE TIME TO MAKE THIS SHARING TIME HAPPEN. THANK YOU, beto
> 
> David Irwin (MiniDreams)
> ...



LOL! MERRY CHRISTMAS ! TO ALL THOSE THAT BELIVE IN THE BRITH OF CHRIST , SANTA CLAUS , OR ANY OTHER PERSON YOU SEE THIS HOILDAY IS ABOUT ! TAKE THE TIME YOU HAVE OFF TO LOVE YOUR FAMILY AND FREINDS ! AND IF THE FAMILY SHOULD FALL ASLEEP BEFORE ! *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL ! *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 11:07 PM~9498914
> *:tears: aww how sweet.....
> *


WAIT, WASN'T I SWEET TO YOU EARLIER ALSO, MEMBER? THOUGHT SO.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 21 2007, 12:11 AM~9498943
> *WAIT, WASN'T I SWEET TO YOU EARLIER ALSO, MEMBER? THOUGHT SO.
> *


yep , yep you were..... :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Dec 21 2007, 12:40 AM~9498191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey thanks homies ,i rilly apprecieate it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 21 2007, 02:17 AM~9498984
> *hey thanks homies ,i rilly apprecieate it
> *


no prob man


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 21 2007, 02:21 AM~9499006
> *no prob man
> *


i was kinda concerned cause he hasnt posted anything now i kno y and its all gud ,he was chillin wit the fam and aint nuttin rong wit dat


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2007, 12:11 AM~9498940
> *LOL!  MERRY  CHRISTMAS  ! TO  ALL  THOSE  THAT  BELIVE  IN THE  BRITH  OF  CHRIST  , SANTA  CLAUS  , OR  ANY  OTHER  PERSON  YOU  SEE  THIS  HOILDAY  IS  ABOUT  !  TAKE  THE  TIME  YOU  HAVE  OFF  TO    LOVE  YOUR  FAMILY  AND  FREINDS !  AND  IF THE  FAMILY  SHOULD  FALL  ASLEEP    BEFORE  !  MERRY  CHRISTMAS    TO  YOU  ALL !
> *


indeed,dont worry mini you will have somethin comin from the nw..


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

now i know why some people didnt get thier gifts.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380933


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 21 2007, 07:26 PM~9506018
> *:dunno:
> *


4 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollinoldskoo, mademan, *lonnie*, chrisijzerman

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

even went to the post office to see about anything and nothin :tears: :nosad:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

dont give up yet homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 23 2007, 03:25 PM~9515332
> *dont give up yet homie
> *


Did you atleast get what he sent to you???


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 23 2007, 03:25 PM~9515332
> *dont give up yet homie
> *


Thats good , atlest there is hope, better late than never


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

finaly got it !!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

finaly got it !!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks homie, they came on xmas eve. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 26 2007, 04:27 PM~9535719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MERRY X-MAS HOMIE PUT THEM TO GOOD USE


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 11:35 AM~9492664
> *OK    FELLA    HERE  THE    EXCHANGE    LIST    AS  PROMISED ! </span>
> SENDER -----------------------------------------RECEVIVER
> 
> ...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

you for got the big dog biggs----- chrismineer


----------

